# BFP IUI Friends,Bumps & Babes Part 30



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home,happy chatting


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy birthdya for tomorrow Kelly, love to all Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Well I started out having a good day today then all hell broke loose at about 7pm when all three girls decided that it would be great fun to scream at the top of their lungs in perfect unison.  I didnt know what to do, in the end I just had to work through it but i found it extremely difficult, anyway they are all tucked up in bed now so I can watch Ramsays kitchen nightmares.

Kelly, really sorry I thought I read a post last week which said happy birthday so i thought I had missed yours and it turns out its tomorrow so Happy Birthday for tomorrow, hope you have a lovely day.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY!*   

have a fab day
kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kelly - hope you have a great day


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

List for the new thread, Candy Kidd I have added you on let me have your EDD when you know it! Doods what is your EDD? x

*BUMPS* 

Jed - EDD 23/01/08
Anne-Marie - EDD
Appleton79 - EDD 16/03/08
smcc - EDD 04/04/08
Minkey - EDD 07/04/08
Doods28 - EDD 28/04/08
CandyKidd - EDD

*BABIES 
January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kelly


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

And finally we have got the house we wanted!!!  The man came back to us this morning with an offer that we accepted (even though it's his house   ) HURRAH!!

Fingers crossed for the survey now & that it does not have subsidence like the last one!!

Minkey xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Minkey,

My EDD is 28/04/08 - the hospital put it as 22/04/08 after my 12 week scan but I know otherwise so am sticking with my date and arguing with the hospital ('cos I had a section last time they won't induce me so I want to give bubs as much opportunity as possible to make it's own entrance to the world). 

Great news about the house. Fingers crossed that all goes well with the survey.

Kelly     again hon!

Jo - So sorry about the girls playing you up - little monkeys! Glad you got them to bed and got some time to relax with Gordon though   .

Hello and Happy Halloween to everyone else  .

D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news on the house Minkey   

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

KJ Hope the visit went well today hon. 

Is that them all over?

D x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Happy Halloween all! William and Charlotte looked great in their Halloween bibs tonight.

Happy Birthday Kelly! 

Minkey, glad to hear your news about the house, I hope everything goes to plan.    

Jo, I know what it's like when I can't calm my two down, but with three! Blimey! I hope they were better today. x

Hello to everyone else

Liz
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you have all had a great Halloween, I am exhausted have had 9 here for tea and trick or treating.  

Happy Birthday Kelly

Jo sorry to hear about your screaming trio, that must be so hard. I think I would have  

VIL good luck on the 2ww

Minkey fab news about the house  

I need a chat and thought you all might be able to give me your views. I have been feeling very broody for months now, I am 38 and know I have to make a decision very soon about whether we have more tx. Dh is happy with the 2 we have and so am I  but I just cant accept that I will have no more babies. We really cant afford tx or another child and we live in a very wealthy area which doesnt help. Do you think I am being selfish and stupid to want another? Do you think its fairer to give the 2 we have a better life. There are no other children in either of our families. I am so torn and cant stop thinking about it, I had hoped for a natural bfp but I guess thats not to be for us. I have awful pregnancies with severe spd which made me have to rely on others and as very traumatic birth.  Help I need advice.. Sorry for the me me me post xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Tomsmummy,

I can sort of relate to your situation (but with us it was about having number two) we knew treatment would be expensive, we could not afford to continue to live round here with two, had to pull Agatha from her lovely school & I knew I would be really ill again, but I was desperate for her to have a brother or sister and that in the end outweighed everything.  So she is coiming out of her school and we are upping sticks to live somewhere more affordable (what is it about the house proces round here??).

So I guess I am trying to say it depends how badly you want it & if you can make any "sacrifices" if that is the right word to have another.  It's a really hard decision but I know how feeling broody can really take over your life.  I would suggest sitting down with your DH & drawing up the pros & cons as objectively as possible (easier said than done).  I wish you lots of luck with whatever you decide, it's a really hard one.

HTH abit,

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to say hospital appointment today did not go well - nothing they can do to help me - feeling a bit lost at the moment, but will come back and post again soon.  Just need to find out where I go from here - as I need to get better    

Sorry for the me post, will do personals again soon

xxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Moomin

  

Minkey x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello girls

I just thought I'd pop in briefly and say hello - I'm still alive!!  I haven't read back as I don't have a hope of catching up so all I can say is that I hope everyone is well.

KJ - I know that you brought littlie home and must be over the moon with happiness.  I'm so happy for you and so glad that it worked out in the end.

Moomin - I don't know the background or what your appointment was about, but send you  .  Take care.

We're all fine here, just really busy and hardly get a chance to post or read anymore.  Abi is fantastic, as all of our little ones are!  She never ceases to amaze me from morning till night.  I keep pinching myself how lucky we are to have such a beautiful, happy and contented child after such a rollercoaster ride!

I'll try and get on more often from now!

Love to all,
Billie xx



Love to all,
Billie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Moomin   I will pm you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all  

 billie - nice to see you posting

moomin - i dont know what to say, i'm sorry they wetent more helpful..is it worth getting a 2nd opinion? If they really cant help you then perhaps you need to find a counsellor independantly, you'll have to pay but it would be money well spent if they can help. big 

tomsmummy - not sure what to advise..only you can really decide what 'a better life' is..and thats a whole topic/debate in itself! personally if the sacrifices were down to material things then i would rather have more children and less 'stuff' that doesnt matter, like the 'best' schools/the nicest clothes/big birthday parties/shopping at waitrose (i'm not sugesting you do shop in expensive places, just trying to get my point across!) for me a good life is our whole family being happy and stuff the things that arent important. if another difficult preg and subsequent 'sacrifies' would rock the boat so much that it could make you unhappy then maybe its something to think about  i'm waffling rather and as i dont know you i dont really know what to advise!! it all depends on how much the urge is taking over your life 

all going good here..sorry i've been posting on the friends thread not here a bit as supporting murtle and cally and am time-limited. littlie is a happy happy little love, sooo enjoying her..week 1 without dh has been smooth and i feel i have coped! i do feel a bit achey round the neck and shoulders, think i'm a bit tense and trying hard to do everything right..i must try and relax about it all....
review went well,doods we have another review in jan where if everyones happy we can get on with getting the papers in for court.....and some sw visits in between now and then, including an unannounced visit!
had our first drawing on the walls incident this morning..lovely chalking in the hall..thank goodness for that dulux family paint!! wiped off nice and easy!

right gotta fly, promised myself a sit down for ME while littlies asleep
love to all

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

KJ - Sounds like your doing a fantastic job.  I wish I had dulux family paint on the girls ceiling in their bedroom, Owen decided to squirt a blackcurrant fruit shoot up the wall and on the ceiling, looks awful but I just haven't got the time to repaint it.  You definitely need some "you" time, put your feet up and enjoy the peace while Littlie is asleep.

Moomin - Have PM you. 

Billie nice to see you posting.  How are you?

Tomsmummy - I know exactly how you are feeling, I cant really afford or have the room for another child but I just cant bear the thought that Im never going to be pregnant again.  My hubby is dead against the idea, especially as we will have to pay for more treatment and we sooooo cant afford it I just cant imagine not having another baby.  But like the others have said its a question that only you and your husband can decide upon.  Good Luck

Minkey - How are you feeling?  Great news on the house.

Donna - How are you and your two - Love the photo.  I did take owen to tescos to get a mask or costume but he was a bit scared so he didnt want one but we did make a pumpkin though.

Kelly - Did you have a good birthday, how are you feeling?  Do you have room in your house for another little one or are you thinking of moving?

Well im feeling a bit better today but mainly because my mum has been down most of the day and I was able to do some retail therapy.  I had £50 voucher from next for my birthday so I went to have a look what I could buy myself, needless to say Owen and the girls had a nice new outfit each, i came home with NOTHING! LOL.  Trying to persuade hubby to take me out tonight I could do with a few vodkas.

Anyway love to all.

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Moomin so sorry to hear your cons apt wasnt much help. Have you tried any alternative therapies? Really hope things improve for you soon. x

KJ great to hear you are having a great time with Littlie, sounds like you are doing a great job.

Billie nice to hear from you 

Minkey great news about the house

Jo I am glad I am not alone, in my wanting more children.Perhaps the feeling just never goes away however many children we have!! Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better and hope this continues.

Thanks for all your advice, I am still confused and wish it was just as simple as leaving it to nature. It was just nice to put my feelings into words.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Jo nice to hear from you, glad you are feeling better and I hope it continues. Did Dh take you out last night?
More children   wow Jo good for you 

Kelly how are you? did you have a nice birthday?

Moomin   for you

VIL and Moosey     for 2ww when is it you test?

Hello KJ  

Candy hope your boys are well

Big Hello to everyone missed

Feeling exhuasted today, Callum was up screaming every hour and developed a nasty bark of a cough over night ( he went to bed fine) he didn't have a temp but was very clamy, I called teh emergency doctorat 4am and we took Callum to seldoc at 7am under there instructions. He has a Viral infection and was given soem medicine (dh has gone to chemist now) if he is no better on monday we are to take him back to gp but he seems better already   and he hasn't has the medicine yet just calpol. I have put him down to sleep as he didn't have much last night but he and Ryan are chatting and giggling  
Ryan slept really well and for longer than usual typical when we couldn't appriciate it   so we are all knackered but Ryan was bouncing about ready to start the day at 7am 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

How is everyone on this lovely sunny day??

All ok here.. Missy wanted an early start to the day 5.30 !!  Managed to get her to sleep again from 7.30 till 9ish so managed another hour then!! 

Jo.. glad things are improving for you honey.. wow more bubbas you are brave!!

KJ.. love the chimenea story,,, we've got one of then too!!  They give such a lovely atmpshphere eh. Littlie sounds like she's so happy and contented.. well done to you xxx

Donna oh sounds worrying for you about Callum.. glad he seems to be improving already... .. Early start for you too today xx

Moom.. there must be something someone can do to help you... can you ask to see someone else??  Or alternative therapy might be a good idea.. i'vr had accupuncture/reflexology and chinese herbs in the past.. all made me feel better and may have helped Missy to make her appearance.. Might be worth considering. Did you manage to speak to your GP??  Sending you lots of love xxx

VIL and Moosey... How are you doing?? Hoping for some good news very soon..     Oh will send the doppler back soon... hopefully you'll be needing it!! xx

Kel.. you're very quiet. All ok ?? Hope you had a 'fangtastic' birthday!! xx

T/mummy.. oh the more kiddies debate. That one's been voiced in my house already!!  Dh is very keen.. i'm not sure...We're both agreed that there would be no more tx to have no2. He thinks it will happen naturally again.. i'm not convinced. I feel so blessed to have Daisy that i'm worried to push my luck for another. I suppose at the end of the day only you can decide if the yearning for another child outweighs the sacrifices you may have to make. Sorry not very helpful xx

Minkey glad you've got your house...!!  New year new house and new baby for you girlie!!

Candy how's those gorgeous boys of yours..?? Daisy is looking forward to her date with Lucas at the farm!! xxx

Billie... hello stranger!!  Glad all ok with you xx

Looby,, you ok honey?? Love to you and Madam.. ,ust arrange to see you soon xxx

All going well here... Daisy is getting more alert by the day.. DH is desperate for her to smile   He keeps saying she has but i think it's wind. She is such a good girl so far.. only ever cries if i've kept her waiting for food too long or when we change her..  She seems very content and happy too. 

Love to all

XXxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Starr so glad all is going well with Daisy she sounds like a really good baby. Love the photos she is so pretty.

No news from me as all got colds and feeling miserable just wanted to say HI and bump us up the page a bit.

We need some more Bfps, fingers crossed for you VIL


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

[fly]We have a walker  ​[/fly]


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

A quick one from me as the computer gets packed up tomorrow to go to Mum & Dad's, will be back online by the end of the week though, wish me luck with the move!!

Hope everyone is OK - VIL - when is test day   

Moomin - yeah well done Megan !!

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Well Done Megan


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Well done Megan


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great news Moom, well done Megan

Jacob has been really upset and unconsolable at nights, the last 3, he has thrown his dummys out of the cot and although I know it could be percieved as a blessing, he can't sleep without them, so everytime he wakes which is at least every hour as hes feeling grotty and still spooked about fireworks he can't get back to sleep, Dr says hes run down (so having the yummy tonic KJ recommnded) he has a mouth full of ulcers  although I am pretty convinced he may have a throat infection, he couldn't get to look as J was too distressed and very strong, poor dr, got whacked over the head with his toy car  not to mention kicked      

My sister was induced yesterday, so fingers crossed for aunty news today 

Hoping we get some new BFP's this month    

5.30 starr yikes, least you got to go back, I can join you in the wide awake club

Must dash, sorry was a me me me


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done on the tonic candy..i've got littlie on it too, to improve her appetite, seems to be working..she can eat 2 1/2 weetabix for brekkie!
is it worth teaching j theres a little stash of dummies in a little pot or something in the corner of the cot??
VIL  and moosey   
sorry gotta fly..going to grandmas 
kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Not managed to read all of your posts so sorry for missing some bits...

Minkey - fab!!!!!! hope it all goes smoothly and NO NO to subsidence this time! I hope moving to your parents goes well and packing is not too hard work this week, wil you be renting here for a while too before the house is ready?
How is sickness at mo? Is agatha excited about move and new bro/sis? When is your next scan?

Candy - hope J gets better soon, pooly boy, big hugs and hope that tonic does the job real soon. Is Lucas good? How about you? Poor GP!! LOL    

KJ - glad things are going well and littlie sounds superbly fabulous, lovely to hear you say you are off to Grandma's! So lovely! You all good?

Starr - How are you? Sounds like Daisy is doing well and you are being the fab mum we knew you would be.

Tomsmummy - oh hun, how are you doing? It won't go away me thinks. I think how ever many we have there are some of us that are on this earth to feel the need to mother. I've been told by counsellors that it won't go post loosing Willow so it appears to be one of the many trials life leaves us to deal with and infert seems to be a cruel one to leave us with it, many a year spent trying to get pregnant leaves one a bit redundent when it's time has passed as it were. Hope you find your way with it all.

Jo - how are you? All ok at mo? Girls and Owen doing OK?

Moomin - Sorry that app went so pants hun.   to you my lovely. Any more news on that front? Woweeeee to Megan top girlie! Hope Iduna can get there soon too. What great news to have Megan raring around! She fast? 

Doods - how are you hun? How is everyhting? Next scan etc? How's work? You allowed a natural labour this time? Exciting!

VIL-           Test date? News? Hope all good with you guys.

NL - how are you all?

Morgan - how are you all?

Love to ALL i missed sorry!

We have had our offer accepted on a house and they have found somewhere so looks like we are working to mid-end Dec as moving -  eeek!! Just got to get Dh sorted with life assurance, bit more tricky with the ole MS  - fingers crossed that'll all be good. Our survey on our new house is tomorrow, mortgage all ticking on, searches all ticking on. so heres hoping we get to move then.
Iduna is cutting her premolars poor lovely sure it is sooo painful and she can't say how much.

Take care all.

Love Charlie xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Candy sorry to hear Jacob isn't well we are having a rough time of it at the mo to as both boys are poorly so I can sympathis
What is this tonic? might be worth getting it for the boys
Have you tried clipping a dunny to him? or would he still be able to get it off?
I hope Lucus is ok?

KJ I had a big smile when I read that you were going to grandmas, I can't explain how haapy I am for you and it really as brought adoption to my mind again

Starr how are you? and your gorgeous daughter?

VIL and Moosey    

Moomin how are you?  

Kelly I hope you are ok hun we haven't heard from you in a while

Jo, how are you getting on?

sorry to those I have missed
love to all

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry guys, the problem isn't that he is throwing his dummys out of the cot and wanting them back hes just disregarding them as they hurt him due to the mouth ulsers

The problem is that he doesn't know how to fall asleep without them, so everytime he wakes up in night he would normally grab one (also used to put one to his eye as comfort bizzare I know) .... this would be ok I am convinced if he had given them up willingly for the fairies and got a gift in return, but the fact his comforts are now hurting... i dunno, anyway hes slowly learning to go to sleep without, but being scared of fireworks makes it hard and his vivid imagination as he just gets spooked, so hard to explain anything on a forum isn't it !

Donna do hope the boys get better soon

Charlie, Lucas is a dream thank you, I am good to, just whacked  fingers crossed for the insurance

Love to all Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy,

What a nightmare for Jacob poor little love, I hope the fireworks have stopped now bless him

Donna x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a quickie I need some advice, I took Owen to school this morning, I watched him go in and give his money and a letter to one of the teachers then I started to make my way home, just before I got to the gates "which are about 100m" away from the entrance to his school he came running out screaming and crying and the teachers didnt even notice, I took him back and the main teacher said morning Owen are you feeling tired today, I said no he has already been in once he just came running out after me she didnt seem to take much interest and just carried him in.  Well on my way home I was worrying like mad what if I hadnt been there or he couldnt find me so I phoned the head and explained how upset I was etc etc he fobbed me off saying the staff are really good and noticing these things etc etc but I have to go and see him tonight.  I get really embarrassed when I speak to people like teachers and I know i wont be able to say what I really want to say - any ideas, or what would you do in my situation.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Jo,

That is awfull and poor little owen to be so upset. Ypu really must stress to the head that what haapened isn't exceptable
Why don't you ask him to explain what wpuld have happened if you hadn't been at the gate? I bet he can't give you a satisfactory reply   I know teachers a stretched but the childrens safety has to be paramout surely?

Let us know how you get on later, I hope Owne is ok do you know what was upsetting him?

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw jo how upsetting..i wish i'd seen this earlier but you've prob been in now anyway..i hope you managed to say what you wanted..i have worked in a reception class and know the mornings are fraught often but if he could escape 100m with no-one noticing then that is a safety issue they need to be aware of....i hope they sort it out 

donna the tonic is called Minadex and is good for giving little ones an appetite and is esp good after they've been ill to  build them up again..personally i intend to use it or something similar all the time as i take something every day and i think they should too..even a really good balanced diet such as mine (polish halo ) needs extra..the proof is in the pudding, I'm hardly ever ill compared to most epople i know....

candy - i see noe what you're saying re dummies..hope J is on the mend..its not hand and mouth disease is it..(check for blisters on palms of hands and soles of feet...) not that theres any treatment but i always think a diagnosis makes me feel better 

all well here..busy busy days but good fun..got a lie in till 8am this morning, very nice 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bizzarely I did notice 2 blisters on his foot, where the sole meets the top and thought was his brand new shoes, he also has a raised red bump rash on his cheeks, which he does get in winter sometimes, so thought was xma, DH also said he had a small rash on his bum a few days agom all signs on the net of what you said .............. OMG, Kim are you the fountain or all knowledge or what ! ..... still no dummy, kind think this maywell be it now ............ he just wakes up in the fowlest of moods, anything from 5.45 to 6.30, where as normally he wake sup plays with his dummys and is happy as larry or should I say Lucas hehe

Wish you were my health visitor, currently doing a parenting course as desperate to talk to someone about some of my issues, as don't have a health visitor I trust, after she was so mean to me, when Jacob had glandular fever, anyway I must go as hes going on and on and I am not even in the room;

"Go away mummy and lUCAS"
"Don't like mummy"
"Want to meet daddy off train"
"Milk warmed up"
"No No No ...... lights to bright !!!"
You get the picture ................


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am back, fixed his toy plane and hes off for a poo in his house now  

Jo, how did the school talk go ? i think Donna hit it spot on  

Kim, any updates ?

Looby how is Katie ?

NL /waves


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Jo - hope you got the school issue sorted, what a worry and a poor response from the teacher is not helpful at all. Was the head understanding and did you get a good answer that you can trust? I hope so. Think Donna & KJ got it right, hope that helped.

Donna - how are you all?

Candy - arrr a friend's lil one, who lives not far from your patch, had that recently. I only know one other person who had it. Nasty. Hope you get him well soon. and sleep gets back to normal (and terrible 2's are manageable!   ). Take care.

Love to all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

We are all fine thanks for asking Charlie, boys have been poorly with colds and vial infections but seem on the mend now  

Ryan is back at the hospital today he has been seen every 3 months since he came out of SCBU as he is still only a small wee man  I am hoping he will be discharged today as they hinted at that last time but I had him weighed last week and he hadn't put anything on in a month  he has got taller so I am happy he is growing

Candy how awfull fo Jacob I hope he gets better soon  
you are having a tough time of it with the terrible twos (just think I will have it in stereo  ) it can't be helping though if he is in pain and not sleeping well poor love

KJ how is littlie doing?

Moomin how are you?

Minkey I hope the move went smoothly 

Jo how did you get on yesetrday?

Kelly hello hun, we miss you  

Right must get on

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Donna - good luck at hospital. Hope it is good news and maybe the weight is cos of more moving about now? Hope you get on well. Tonic may be just what they need too. Take care hun.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Charlie,

I was thinking of the tonic only thing is I don't need to increase there appatite as they eat loads already, 3 meals a day plus snacks and a bottle morning and night.
I am happy he is developing fine though and he is never still so that explains the slow weight gain

VIL and Moosey sending you loads o f      for testing tommorrow not sure if you are reading but fingers crossed for a BFP   

Donna  x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Jo, sorry to hear what happened with Owen, I hope you got it sorted & I hope Owen is alright now.

KJ, the tonic sounds interesting, I will have to note down the name for the future.

Donna, glad to hear that your boys are feeling better    & I hope Ryan is discharged today  

Oh Candy - poor Jacob. I hope he gets better soon.  

Hello   to everyone else.

All is well here. Teething continues, so W & C have been pretty unsettled of late. To make matters worse they had their injections yesterday - oh Calpol is a life saver! Off to the clinic this afternoon to get them weighed. William is getting sooooo big!

Liz
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Jo - Hope you're ok and got things sorted out with the school hon. Hope Owen is ok too.

Kelly - Where are you?   and   to you.

Candy - Poor Jacob but at least you know what is causing it now.   to the rubbish doctor and   for Dr KJ. Hope he gets better soon.

Donna - Hope the boys are feeling better too. Lola has been the same with colds and viruses and when it's not them it's her teeth - poor little mite. Glad they have good appetites though everything seems to be hit or miss with Lola at the moment and I'm not sure if it's her teeth or just frustration that she can't feed herself everything. It doesn't help that she still projectile vomits every so often so is not too keen on lumps!

Charlie - great news about your house - hope the survey went well. How is Iduna? Any signs of walking yet? My next scan isn't until 4th Dec so still seems like ages away but I'm sure it'll be here in no time. The are willing to let me have a natural birth this time so here's hoping bubs turns round!

Magpie - Glad you are well but   to teething. It would be easier if they were just born with a full set (bit painful for breastfeeding though).

Love to all not mentioned and     to VIL and Moosey.

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't really know Doods, its all guess work thanks to HV KJ xx
Any news your end ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me!!!

I feel so pants that I dont get on here lately,Lilly and Harry take up every second of my day,that and they never sleep at the same time anymore. Im so sorry but I just dont have time to read back so huge apologies for anything I have missed,I do think of every single one of you all the time    

I really miss getting on here regulary   

Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes for last week   

We have our scan on Monday morning,getting a tad nervous as twins run in the family   and my belly is HUGE eeekkkk,anyway will try to get on to let you all know how it went honest.

Love to all esp  Moom and Jo  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - good to hear from you was only thinking about you earlier  - text me monday won't you to let me know how it went - quite happy to post for you as well if you don't get time

Thinking of you all lots

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Ryan was discharged  

Candy I have 2 ulcers in teh bottom of my mouth on my gums and it is really annoying me and its hard to eat so I can sypathise with poor Jacob becasue atleast I understand what is casuing ym discomfort  

Kelly I hope the scan goes well   there was only one at last scan, but I know there is another little bean hiding in there   Look forward to hearing about it
You do know that once you have had twins your chances increase of having them again

Jo I hope you are ok hun

sorry to all missed dinner is ready

Donna x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol you lot are funny..funnily enough i was thinking that when i go back to work in many moons years time i might like to be a HV..dunno what qualifications you need tho..meant to ask our HV when she visited today but forgot  she was happy with everything, had to fill in some tosh sheet about how i was feeling and whether i was 'happy'..and make some goals..so i put bonding with grandma  if i ever get to be a HV i hope they've abolished such tripe by then!

yay at being discharged donna 

magpie - glad your 2 are coming along well...so had william put much weight on 

kelly - poor you, you sound exhausted..i hope for your sake theres only 1 bubba in there but if theres 2 well, i guess we'll see you again in about 5 years 

moomin - yay at megans walking  

charlie - great news on the house - yikes at moving before xmas. hows Idunas toothypegs?

starr - hows that gorgeous Daisy  more piccies please!

well i found out that littlie likes butterscotch angel delight today..i bought a packet for fun as its something easy they can help with..man she couldnt get enough of it..she had one taste then was screeching for more, shoving her hands in and shovelling it into her mouth  i gave her the whisks to lick and she kept trying to dip them back in for more..that was all before tea, then she ate the most humungous amount for pudding lol  managed to save a little bit for a pudding tomorrow 
i've bought this fab thing called a funpod for the kitchen..like a little tower that they can stand in and help at the counter..she loves it and constantly wants to be up looking at whats going on..i keep giving her bits of thngs i've chopped up so she can have a feel/smell, she does like to taste too but cried at the raw onion unsurprisingly lol.
so all is well here, days are slipping by and every one is so much fun..my best moments at present are when David Grays new song comes on the radio (many times a day) the words are 'babe i want you from the ground up, baby baby you're the world to me' i sing it and littlie sings 'baby baby' and we dance and hug and she loves it, i cry every time..she's started to recognise it now when it comes on and she puts her arms up to dance and cuddle in 
right better get on, Autumnwatch is on in a bit and i'm hooked
got the real nappy consultant coming in the morning to show me whats what in the real nappy world..am really unhappy with the amount of POO etc i'm chucking in the bin even tho i'm using nature baby ones  need to get the right ones tho as dont have a tumble drier so need to get ones that dont take forever to air dry!

love to all

kj xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Im afraid its just another quickie with me, things didnt go too well at the school I was made to feel that it was my fault but there you go,I have resigned myself to stand outside the school until the doors are shut and I know he is safe.  He still wont tell me what was upsetting him but thats Owen all over.  Anyway yesterday Sian started to get a little hot and by 7pm she was awful took her to the doctor today and she has croup, poor little love.  As you can imagine I have had only 2 hours sleep!  Cant even nap when she is because I have to look after the other ones.

I will be back when things are "normal".

Love to all

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

KJ, heard david gray on teh radio this mornign and it gave me a lovely warm feeling I couldn't help smiling. I will always think of you and littlie when I hear that song  

Jo, sorry to hear Sian is poorly, I though Callum had that last week but turned out to be a viral infection, its awful when one is ill isn't it as you still have the others.
The Dr probably said but if you steam up the bathroom and sit in there with Sian it is really meant to help with the cough and her breathing- I hope she gest better soon

VIL and Moosey     Hoping for some good news

Love to everyone

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Right ladies how do you disapline a 1 yr old? Callum is really beginning to try and test us everytime we leave the room teh is straight to teh computer and pulls everything down.
I came back from the tiolet to find they had opened a packet of pencils ( shouldn't really have been there) and drawn all over themselves  
they pull down everythign and screw all the printer paper up and eat it, it is mainly Callum that does it Ryan just follows becasue it looks fun.
I have tried telling him no and moving him away but he laughs and goes straight back when he thinks your not looking sometimes looking at me and laughing as he does  
I have resorted to a few tapped hands this mornign in dispair of nothing else to do but that didn't work either and I hate doing it   its not really how I want to disapline them

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Moomin - How are you? been to an Urchin photoshoot then - wow what a great waterbaby! Love it, she looks so great!  

KJ - Hi ya! Sounds like great fun with funpod and angel delight! We'll be round this avo alright?   What else you been up to?
Thanks for asking afrter iduna, she is good, walking holding my hands still as she has been for months and with her walker inside and outside but still not overly confident to let go much...
can manage one haded walking if in right frame of mind for it. Can stand unsupported for a few seconds but gets a bit freaked by it! bless. She'll get there and osteopath explained that it is best for the back & neck to be crawling for a while anyway so I shouldn't want her to rush it should i? But these milestones are soooo exciting aren't they?!

Donna - Fab news on Ryan being discharged!! Top!! You must be very very pleased.  
oh the lovely independance kicking in is great isn't it?! Fab to see them want to be their own person but it comes with the challenge of discipline too doesn't it? nice one. I have found repeated gentle no and uh-ar is working fairly well along with lots of distraction (eyes in back of head is easier for me with only one baby mind so i can get there before it is too late quite often). Lots of positive praise for all the good things, so she wants to be good - i have read stuff that says children want to be good so that the priase thing should work. Hope I'm going the right route but it appears to be having an affect. Do you feel that fits with you and your style of parenting?

Doods - great to hear from you, That scan will be here in no time lovey! How are you feeling? Hope bubs stays in the correct position for that natural labour when time comes - sure it will. I get the same food issues with madam, frusttration on i want to feed myself sometimes means a very fussy monkey! How is Lola doing with finger foods and using a spoon, sounds like she's keen to have good do at it all? Anything in the mouth by themselves is a bonus isn't it? along with on their hair, clothes, seat and walls, bless um!   Oh vomit sounds lovely, not! she do that alot?

Minkey - move to parents all ok?

Candy - J any better? How are you?

Jo - sorry school were sherking responsibilities - that is well out of order. Hope you get a time to make the point again to save you doing their jobs for them! How is lil one? She any better? How are you? No sleep for you again then lovey, take it easy if you get a chance.   

VIL -   Hope it is good news with you guys.

Liz - how's the teeth? Oh so early. Yeah they should be born with them all or have one week of hell when they all come in!  

Kelly - good to hear from you. hey we miss you too but it is great to hear from you when those moments allow. Can understand how hard it is to get on here. Love to your bunch  

Wonder if you girls can help i have an odd one with these teeth - last week we were postive we felt a premolar. This week no sign. Has it sealed / healed back over or did it never cut? Could we feel tooth through the think but puffy gum but were mistaken that it was a tooth? Confused of suffolk here!
House stuff ticking on, survey all done, waiting for our report but mortgage part of it ok. DH insurance application in cross those fingers for the GP bit he's hopefully doing that today.

So what we doing for weekend then?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello!!

Been a manic week.. my 1st day this week without loads of visitors or somewhere to go!!

KJ.. we sing that song to Daisy as well. They had the radio on in the op theatre and it was playing just before she was born!! That and the You're so beautiful song.. quite fast one.. Lovely to hear that Littlie is so happy xxx

Donna.. no advice about Ryan and his 'cheekiness' I'll be asking for it myself this time next year!!

Candy.. ooh poor J.. Sounds nasty.. hope he feels better soon. xx

Kelly.. sounds like life is manic in your house... Don't worry about posting.. lovely to see you when you can get on. Hope the scan is ok !!!  xxx

Go Iduna on the walking!! Charlie she'll be ther before you know it.. then the trouble starts as you chase her everywhere!! xx

Doods..Dec seems ages away but it's only 3 weeks so the time beofe the scan will fly by xxx

Minkey.. brave you moving in with your parenst. I love mine to peices but i think we'd all kill each other after a few days !!

Moom.. how are you doing honey ?? xx

Jo.. how can the school not accept their responsibility towards keeing Own safe.. Grrr. Hope Sian is better soon too.. All these poorly babes eh.. not looking forward to our 1st bout of illness!! xxx

Right my stomach is complaining so i must have some lunch.. love to all

Me xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie, sometimes i think their gums swell a bit when the teeth are moving about..it can 'look' like theres a white lump/tooth thats about to burst through but then it stops growing for a bit and the swelling dies down and suddenly theres nothing 

donna - distraction (with something really exciting and different) and positive praise for the good..and keep perservering till they get the message! its that or remove the temptation if its driving you bonkers...could you shift things around so they cant get to it 

jo - poor sian, hope she gets better soon..hope the steam works 

littlie is going to her first birthday party tomorrow..cant decide whether to take her for all of it or just near the end...its a 4 yr olds so likely to be noisy, possibly overwhelming..maybe i'll just take her for the tea bit. other than that not much planned..just chillin out with Daddy, and poss dh's parents popping over for a cuppa on sun sometime. Littlie pointed to a pic of my mum this morning and said 'mandma' awwww
last night she was really cute - i sing a version of 'twinkle twinkle' just before i put her down to bed..twinkle twinkle, little star, what a special girl you are'...it says about her curly hair and soft cheeks, and blue eyes etc this time she touched her hair, stroked her cheeks (as i have done before) and then shut her eyes at the end and as i was just looking at her before i laid her down she opened her eyes again and said boo!

had the nappy person round..decided what i need, now just to see if dh will agree to forking out the £140 to purchase  actually chaeper than i thought and will be worth it for baby bro if we are lucky enough...i think i'm a bit weird, i just loved all the nappies and cant wait to use them  maybe thats what my job will be instead of a HV, a nappy consultant!

love to all 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - yes it was an Urchin Rock shoot, they came to the swim school that Megan goes to

Starr - thanks for asking after me, still feeling very low, feel like no one wants to help me at the moment, going back to see my Dr again on Tuesday and tell her that I have had enough of fighting and see what she says

KJ - hope Littlie enjoys her party tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  Love the little song you sing to her as well

Big hello to everyone else  as i said to starr things are still not good here and feel now that no one wants to help me beat this horrible illness, and to be honest I no longer feel that I can do it on my own.  So seeing my Dr again next week, without M, so that I can concentrate on the appointment and jsut going to be totally honest with her, and see what happens.

I so want to get better and get back to leading a normal life !  Oh and to get back to work 

Catch up with you all soon
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All, just a semi quickie very tired, Jacob saga is continuing in full flow and its been heartbreaking, but will explain more when I get chance its just Duncan working this afternoon so want to make most of family time, just wanted to say to Moom, good idea not to take M with you as I have to be honest, when i saw you, I didn't think anything was wrong as you were so good with M and seemed in good spirits, so when you don't hav eto be a in a position where you hav eto be strong for M, you really can just let it all out.

As i have mentioned before tricah, has had amazing results with her homeopath stuff so let me know if you want info/number all done by phone

KJ I adore your songs xxxx Sounds so amazing, i have seen those sort of kitchen towers, is this what you mean ?

http://www.littlehelper.co.uk/

/links

Charlie, someone at group was telling me the other day the same thing, one morning they was convinced tooth was there, then it went away and this is their 1st tooth ...... so maybe just maybe anything is poss, although HV KJ's explanation seems more plausable

Love to all Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - that would be great if you don't mind - to be honest I am prepared to try anything - re when we saw each other last - I am very good at putting a front on !!!!  I regularly get told off by my Dr for doing that when I go to see her, as I don't want M to see me upset, hence why I am going on Tuesday on my own     as I really need to get this sorted now, as it has gone on for long enough and I want to get back to normal and enjoy life - mind you I am looking forward to the christmas meal !


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

KJ, that song sounds wonderfull I haven't heard that version before  

Thats for all teh tips re disapline, I don't know why but all my training goes out the window when its my own children  
I have been trying teh positive praise and lots of kisses cuddles etc when he hasn't touched the computer its harder when I leave the room though becasue he is straight to it and pulls everything down. I could move the computer but I don't want to always move everything I want them to learn not to touch - or is that expecting to much?
I will have to keep trying and hope I win the battle  

Ryan was very restless last night and woke a few times but I have no idea why  

Candy sorry things are no better with jacob  

That work station for the litchen looks fab I have never seen them befroe what a great idea  

I hope evryone has a nice weekend, I am spending it tidying up and sorting stuff so the house is tidy for teh boys party next week

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Exactly thats what I meant, you appeared ok to me for M, so fingers crossed this appointment will help, Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Will let you know how it goes    just going to tell my dr that I can no long fight this on my own and see what she says


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

Really, really quick update because I'm actually sitting in a meeting right now pretending to minute it on my laptop (how bad is that   )

BFN for us this month - oh poo.  Not too upset - it would be a lot to ask for it to work first time.  We'll try again as soon as poss.

Sorry I haven't read back at all - better get back to the meeting - ha ha ha!

Love to all (especially Moomin - yours is the only post I saw - thinking of you)

VIL
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

VIL and Moosey sorry it was a BFN glad you sound positive though all teh best for next month    

Moomin I really hope this appointment will help you, you MUST tell the Dr EVERYTHING otherwise they can't help you, glad you decided to go alone I hope you make some progress    

Candy   for you to as you are having a roung time with Jacob  

Donna x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one while Michael is snoring on the sofa  

Vil and Moosey-so sorry it was a bfn for you both,glad to hear your made of strong stuff and that you'll be having another go   

Candy-Sorry to hear its a bit tough at the mo,remember we are all here for you hun.

Moomin-hun Im so sorry its getting this bad for you and Im so mad that there is little people can do to help,just a suggestion and I dont know if its a viable one but what about accupuncture?? I know its helped some,how about asking your gp or calling a few accu peeps??!!  

Donna-oooh its tricky aint it hun.I found the only thing that worked when Oli was a bugger was total distraction from the hissy fit,hard work but always did the trick.But if its someting bad that needs didipline backup its tricky.Have you ever read toddler taming think its by a christopher green(dont quote me) I found it helpfull.


Hello to all

Cally -whens test day hun?wishing you bags of luck    

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Some new pics in my gallery,only a few though


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelly,

I love the new photos, Lilly and Harry are so scrummy  
Harry looks like a cheeky little man  and Lilly is so beautiful she will be a heart breaker for sure  

Looking froward to hearing about your scan tommorrow, all the best

Donna x x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as it's getting near the end of nap time.

Kelly, I will have a peep of the pics when the kids have gone to bed tonight, hope your well.x

VIL and Moosey, sorry to hear about your BFN      for next time.

Jo, how are you & how is Owen now?

Candy,   I hope it gets a bit better soon.

Hi Cally! Long time now speak - hope your ok.

Ooops gotta go - Lottie is awake!

Liz
x

P.s.Hi everyone else!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Hope you have all had nice weekends, we are both pretty shattered, DH worked Saturdays nd did some work this morning, while I visited new bubs my sisters gorgeous new little man.

Thanks to all for my support, started Lucas on baby rice taster this weekend, hoping that once things progress it will help him sleep better at night... now onto Jacob

As you all know his dummy's hurt him, well all was going well and we decided that maybe it was time to give it up totally, otherwise all this will have been for nothing and we will have had to wean him off at a later stage so we were 6days in (Friday) ............ when he found a dummy in his playbox  

Quickly started chomping on it and came running to me all excited, look mummy he said, dummy doesn't hurt me now and he was so happy........... I said "We don't have dummy's any more Jacob, as we got rid of them because they hurt you" he says "No mummy, just one dummy, dummy not hurt, i love dummy, dummy not hurt, please mummy, it not hurt me, just one please mummy etc etc" 

I just took it from him and said look lets give it to the baby bunny rabbits like the others as they need the dummy, blah blah and we took down the garden, covered with leaves, went back after lunch and was a thank you note and letter etc... he seemed to take it well

Then Friday night .....................

He was beside himself, begging for dummy, crying, saying it didn't hurt anymore, that he didn't want bunny rabbits having it ............ I very nearly gave in as couldn't distract him or anything, even with stories, toys, but lucky DH got home, I sobbed downstairs and he just spent hours with J till he fell asleep, same Saturday night, I think we will have a few more bad nights and then fingers crossed it can only get better, but its been so hard, heartbreakingly hard, when you know that just one suck would make him happy.... i guess our hand was forced and it seemed silly to go back after everything.

So its been an exhaustive, emotional weekend  

BRB x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hoping we have some of our other lovely IUI ladies joining us soon

KJ how was the party, what did littley make of it ?

Hiya Liz, love your profile pic any more piccies ?

VIL, so sorry to read your news x

Jo, hope Owen is ok at school next week

Kelly good luck with the scan, love your new piccies

Cally sending you sticky vibes    thanks for the hugs, you to Donna  

Donna I don't really have any effective discipline techniques, currently trying to remove J from situation (i.e when he hits his frined, just seems to always hit one girl, who know how to wind him up) so been putting him in the buggy, would take him home, but he would see that as a treat  of course that wouldn't work for you as you are at home

Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

i am back on the internet after the move to Mum & Dad's.  Had a manic week getting out of our house - I cried on Thursday night when we left it for the last time    I will really miss it we have such memories from there.  Anyway we are pretty much settled in here now for the time being, just hope it's not too long!  Had the survey done on our new house & that was all OK, thank goodness!  No subsidence this time!

Haven't got time to read all the way back, but hugs to Candy for your dummy issues x

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice to hear from you Minkey, must have been hard moving out, but is for all the right reasons, will you be too far from the farm now ?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy,

How was lucas with the bay rice? I loved giving the boys there first tastes  once they had rice there was no stopping them they just wanted food, food and more food 

Sorry its been hard with Jacob but as you know it will be better in teh long run. Maybe you could get him a nice treat once he goes to bed for teh first time without anyfuss? but saying that maybe he would expect one every morning then so prehaps not a good idea 

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think any minute now I am going to give in, its 9pm, we are all shattered, I hate this torture


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - thinking of you xxx  Does J not have a fav cuddly toy that he could have instead of his dummy - M has her elephant - where ever M goes elephant has to go to


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow that was a lot to catch up on. 

Candy if its any help theres a book called The Last Noo Noo which is all about a monster giving up his dummy, it worked like a dream for Tom and he was addicted to his dummy. I can send it to you if its any help. Just pm me

VIL sorry to hear your news and wishing you lots of luck for next month

KJ lovely to hear your stories, what job do you do, you seem to know so much? Would love to hear how you get on with the nappies, do they fit uinder trousers ok?

Moomin so sorry to hear you are having such a bad time, sometimes alternative is a great way to go as they can spend more time getting to know you and your needs. May be worth contacting Womens Nutritional Adivisory Service they do telephone cons and help with diet and vits for specific womens problems so might be able to help. 

Donna glad to hear Ryan has been discharged and sorry you are having a rough time. It must be so tough when you have 2 poorly.

Charlie poor Idunas teeth, they definately go in and out. Fingers crossed for house plans

Minkey good to see you back and move went ok

Jo that must be a worry about Owens school, I think I would do the same as you but its not really acceptable is it.Have you tried writing them an e-mail.

Kelly great to hear from you, hope scan goes well

Thanks for all your great advice, Tom has been soo naughty lately I have decided that I am not sure I could cope with any more children right now. He received head teachers certificate at school but being a nightmare at home. Olivia is adorable and saying lots of words which is so sweet. My best friend had a baby yesterday and was told all along it was a girl so we were all shocked when she announced it was a boy!!

I have decided to start a parent & toddler art and craft group as am so fed up of everything having a waiting list round here decided to start another group now getting really stressed that I wont be up to it! I have plenty of art / craft experience but no childcare experience other than being a mum. Do you think I am mad?

Big hellos to everyone else xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Candy   poor you and DH did you give in in the end?

Tomsmummy I think starting a group is a fab idea, well done you  

Ryan has woken up, back later

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morning guys, Donna I think I would have, if it wasn't for DH, Jacob is always so much calmer with Daddy, he knows how to play me and I know how to give in lmao ................. i am so proud of him hes fantastic in the day, never asks for it, since Lucas, hes often come down in the morning with it and for ease I had let him, he never has it out, unless in a state, but hes been so amazing in the day, its just at night when hes exhausted as its the only way he knew how to sleep.

Thanks Moon, he does have teddies, not a fav of such, although brown bear often comes to weighins to be weighed or shopping, as brown bear likes to take things off the shelbes  but its not enough when hes past the stage of no going back with tears if you get me, he is one head strong little man, usual tricks other kiddies in our group fall for, he doesn't.

Tomsmummy, I think its fab idea, will you need insurance etc ? i think we pay something like £40 a year for mother and toddler group which includes arts and crafts which I think is a real bargain, doesn't matter that you don't have experience looking after kiddies, you have your owna nd parents are there, its more the ideas and materials side to start with, I think you will be fab

Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just  hello 

Nothing interesting to say - Just sending huge     where they are needed 

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah come on looby, you just have SOMETHING to say, you havent posted any news for ages  just one little line pweeeease 

candy, what a mare, lets hope your near the end of it all...not looking forward to giving up dummy with littlie as she's very in love..although after last night where she kept coughing it out of the cot and i had to keep getting it, losing it is very tempting 

not sure whats up with littlie, she's sneezing and got streaming nose, coughing, not eating (just drinking smoothies) chewning fingers and spiking temps...one min i think its teeth, the other maybe a throat infection, who knows but we did have the worst night ever, not helped by having a very long power cut and seeing to her by candlelight which she thought most interesting! i can never decide if teething causes temps..i know people (like HV's) always say no but mums often seem to say yes..what do you all think? 
she's asleep now with 2 tspns calpol as seemed to be in pain, we'll see how we go..i have to be careful i'm not seen to be neglecting her if i dont take her to docs  as obviously she isnt 'ours' yet and we are to a certain extent being 'watched'...hmmm

tomsmummy..i'm a nursery nurse..done al sorts, nannying, nursery, reception class, and most recently working for a community respite team helping in the homes of people with a long-term sick or life-limited child...

minkey - glad alls well with the move 

right gonna fly as might try and catch some zzz's while she's asleep...

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

VIL - so sorry that it wasn't to be this month. Big   for next time. Sounds like you are being very level about it but I'm guessing you are also pretty gutted so   to you.

Candy hun BIG BIG   and I really hope that you get through the dummy removal quickly and with your sanity intact. Good luck for tonight and keep strong. We're all here for you. Is he all well now?

Jo - how are you?

Kelly good to hear from you.

Tomsummy - good to hear from you. Craft group sounds GREAT! go for it and no your only mildly mad!

Looby - :Love the pic! She looks so cute! How are you? You OK?

Donna - you OK?

Doods how are you?

Moomin when's your app?   go for honesty and I really hope she pulls the stops out and gets onto cons for you to get this sorted. Hope any alternatives you do work speedily too.

Well half way through typing this i heard a more than usual loud and mildly distressed Iduna at the 'bottom' of the stairs i went to see what all the fuss was about to see she was half way up them! 
We have a stair climber!!!

Take care all,

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all..

Looks like i spoke too soon re the illness!!  Yesterday morning D was not herself.. whingey, not feeding as much. Then she was violently sick over a friend of ours! She hadn't done a dirty nappy for 2 days and the wet ones were geting scarcer too. By mid afternoon lots more sick, she looked pale and was really unhappy. Spoke to NHS direct and were advised to taker her to A&E!!   . 
Was feeling really scared and panicy.. in the end all was ok. Doc said that they couldn't say exactly what was wrong, her temp/pulse etc were all ok. They gave her glycerine pessary (in her little bottom!) She complained furiously (didn't blame her!!) We were told to hold her bum together for a few minutes.. Pete picled her up as she was so upset and 5 mins later there was a HUGE explosion and the blockage was cleared.. hmm all over floor, bed, Pete everywhere... Daisy looked much happier though..  

She had another mass evacuation when we got home and has been fine since!! Can't believe how useless i felt. Was so relieved to get her home safe and sound.      

VIL and Moosey.. sorry about the BFN guys... xxxx

Candy really feel for you with J.. It must be so hard not to give in when he's so upset. Well done DH for being strong, Hope J settles better tonight xxxxx

KJ hope Littlie is feeling better now. xxxxx

Ok need to feed Missy as she is starting to complain!!

Love to all not mentioned xxxxxxxx

ps can you look at the xmas thread and pm me if you're coming xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one cos babies are stirring

Scan went well-deffo just one ickle bubba wriggling round,all good.Thanks for the good wishes

Kelly

love to all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - glad all went well for you - was thinking of you, couldn't text as phone needs charging and it is in the pocket in the buggy in the car - I can't be @rsed to go and get it out !!!!!!


Back at the Dr's again tomorrow and getting a bit apprehensive about, had a meeting at work, bit hacked off about that at the moment   

Oh well at least it is not long until Christmas !!!  Christmas shopping almost done !!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

phew kellyD - just one wuverly baby,great news  

starr..aw poor daisy but glad she's better now 

charlie - time to get a stairgate  well done Iduna 

well i decided to take littlie to the docs this eve as she really was miserable and temp kept going up..102F when she got up from her nap  just wanted to check ears/chest/throat etc..all ok, prob just a virus so keeping an eye on her to check it doesnt go to chest. porr little thing she was just soooo miserable, my happy happy girl nowhere to be seen..wanted to watch tv mostly..she seemed to like a wiggles dvd somebody gave us..ugh its worse than Iggle Piggle and weirdos friends 

candy hope J settled ok tonight 

kj x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly great to hear all is well with the baby.

Moomin hope your apt goes well and crikey how organised are you to have all your Xmas shopping done I'm impressed.

Starr poor Daisy that must have been really scarey, glad to hear she is doing better now.

KJ sorry to hear Littlie has not been well, I def think they can have a temp when teething from my experience. It sounds like you know more than gp and hv so I would trust your instinct.

Candy good for you for sticking with it, hope things improve really quickly. Do you run a playgroup? If so did you mean you get insurance for £40 if so where do you go as cheapest I can find is £60.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ you must have posted whilst typing, sorry to hear Littlie still not well. Tom loves the Wiggles but they give me the creeps!! x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kj, hope Littley improves soon, its awful seeing them poorly  

As DH is on lates not due home till gone 10 tonight and both boys were crying, I let Jacob fall asleep in front of telly (Easy option i know) as he just screamed in bed "Go away bunny, give me my dummy back" i brought him down.

I think that maybe I am being cruel and that if hes only going to have it at bedtime, whats the harm ?? now hes not asking for it in the day ? do you guys think I should let him have it back and wait till hes much older to understand ? I hate to think I am putting him through all this and for what....... just really confused
Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

candy i have to admit earilier when reading your post i did think i would let him have it at night..if thats all he wants it for, in his own bed as his comfort then whats the harm..it does sound like he's rather traumatised by it all  its different if he wanted all day and in the car, in the supermarket etc etc but at night i dont think there would be any harm..if he had his thumb you woudnt be able to chop it off lol  although you've gone through the giving the dummies to the bunnies he prob doesnt REALLY TRULY understand tho he may look like he does and say the right things. he's still little..i've no idea what i'll do with Littlie when the time comes but i wont be worried if she still had it at 3, or even older...if thats what helps her sleep then so be it..i sucked  y thumb till i was 8 and i know tons of children who have dummies/rags/whatevers till even older
hugs hun, i will try and phone you tomoz if littlies better and i get a chance 

tomsmummy i meant to say earlier that perhaps tom is putting so much energy into being a good boy at school that he simply has run out of steam to be good elsewhere..at least you know he CAN be good..let him know how pleased you are with what he's doing at school and at some point he'll being it home...they always save their worst moments for home 

kj x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry haven't been on here for ages. Have had a horrible cold/flu thing for about 2 weeks now and have been feeling awful. 
Trying to keep up with all your news. You lot can chat!

Just wanted to say Congrats to Kelly on the scan news. That's a relief to get that one out the way.

Big Hugs to Moomin for tomorrow- hope you get the answers you are looking for.

Candy- I really feel for you with the dummy issue- we went through the same thing. I would let him have it if he's getting so distressed and if it helps him sleep. I think it is ok to let them have it at night if they don't use it much during the day. It sounds like he's not quite ready to understand/accept the bunny thing just yet. We told my son we had left his on a bus when we went to Paris and he just accepted it when he was almost 3- before that I don't think he would have coped.


Kj- I hope Littlie is well again soon and back to her happy old self.

Starr- glad that Daisy is feeling better. It's so worrying when they are ill isn't it?

VIL/ Moosey- Sorry it was a BFN for you this month but good luck for next month  

Minkey- glad the move went well.

I have my big 20 week scan on Friday so feeling a bit nervous about that. Just want everything to be ok. Hopefully will find out the sexes as well.  Send me some pink vibes but I have a feeling it will be 2 boys. Anyway, I don't really mind either way.

Hi to everyone else,
Sarah
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, I am just so confused.....I know J is ok when DHs there as DH will just read to him over and over ...I will talk to DH tonight, hoping he will be home b4 I put the boys down, last night when he got in, I said how I felt and he just says that Jacob won't just have it in bed, he will start going up to his room when he wants it, then want it in the car etc and he will always ask for it when upset like preschool (he starts on his own in Jan), I know I could hide it till bedtime, but hes also never ever just had one dummy in bed, he had quite a few, one for his eye (don't ask) one for mouth and a couple for teddies, that way at night he never lost it, would hate to give it back and them him loose it all night as I am currently up with Lucas around 4times a night.

I know hes too young for bunnies really, but he does know they only had the one he found, he knows the others were thrown away as they hurt him, the dentist asked if he used a dummy as his front teeth were pushed out (mine were two when i was little and i never had a dummy so maybe nothing to do with it) I said he did and she said to try and limit it ... he also still has acouple of ulcers and one of those lip tag thingys at the front, like a baby gets with milk, do you know what i mean ?

I know I keep on about this and it is really playing on my mind, its been 10nights since he gave it up as they hurt him, but only 4nights since he re-discovered they didn't hurt and we didn't give back ........ so early days

KJ thanks for offer to call, but don't worry littley needs you more than me, I will work this out with DH later, am meant to be going to a ay centre today we got 10 till 3 and stay and have lunch its wonderful, perfect for if you and littley ever come to us, only open for us one tuesday a month, I will catch up with you though when littley is better x

Love to all

Come on Louby give info !!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy honey... no real advise. I had a dummy at night till i was 4! Maybe he is a bit young to understand why he's lost it to the rabbits. But you've done so well so far maybe it's worth a couple more days to see if he calms down a bit. 

I'll be asking the same thing in a couple of years as D is a dummy girl too!!

Hope things settle soon xxxxxx

Kj how is littlie today??

Moom hope your appointment goes well xxx

Kelly yay 1 bubba!! Glad all is ok xx

Love to all xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

candy - could you not just have dummies (say 4, one in mouth, one for eye, 2 for teddies) at night that stay in the bedroom once he gets up, up high where he cant get them and explain to him that dummies are for night and thats the end of it..littlie knows her dummy and bunny go straight in the drawer when she gets up and only come out for sleeps (we do have one in the car but again if she has it in the car she gives it me before she gets out) she cant get to them herself so its on my terms only. if you keep it to 4, you can count them out and count them back in in the morning, therefore none go astray   if he asks during the day then he has to have them in his bed, for a sleep (is he still having day naps?) or if he just wants to lie and have time alone in his room then fine but they do not leave the room  see how you go but if you dont crack this in a couple of days you might have to rethink as he'll start to enjoy the habit of having 3 million stories read until goodness know what o'clock far too much and you'll have that habit to break next 

littlie seems a bit better today..she had a better night but prob she was drugged up with calpol and nurofen. she has a greener nose this morning and a bit of a wheezy cough. she isnt spiking temps but is still more miserable than usual so i'm keeping on with the drugs. she's just waking from her 2nd sleep of the day so far!! i dont like the sound of the wheeze but she's coughing loads so hopefully the muck is moving about and not just sitting...
hate being stuck in, feels like my weeks gone astray, all the plans out the window, find it unsettling, i like the routine we've got into. ho hum 
forgot to say, littlie loved the birthday party, joined in with it all and not too overwhelmed by the noise..she sat and ate the party tea really happily and by the end was scrapping with another child over a dollies pushchair  she's obsessed by me wearing the plastic toy ring that she got in her party bag..i was embarrassed when i took the post from the postman yeterday..put out my hand and theres a huge sparkly purple heart on it 

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Please Miss, 

I need Nurse Kim's advice too        

What about introducing a dummy if they havent had one - do you think it would help 
or is that the biggest No No ever   

Thanks Hun   

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'm not sure an older child would take it looby...you can reason better with an older child too rather tan using dummy to shush them. better to get them to snuggle a fav toy/muslin or relax them in other ways like a foot massage after story or music/story cd's...

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I think i knew you would say that   

However as you can tell i am at the point of trying anything   

But thanks for putting it into words for me 

Me xxx

Ps - bought tonic you recommended today


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

So sorry this is ever so quick

Big hugs to all of you lovlies,just needed to reply to a couple of you

Candy-please dont beat yourself up about the dummies hun,I know you are tryying to do the right thing.Just remember J is most prob a little jealous of Lucas getting your attention and he wants something to comfort him or maybe remind him of you if that sounds daft-like breastfeeding jealousy(soz if that makes no sense-it did in my head lol) Its great that J is not asking in the day.I know Avent do a blue and yellow dummy with stars and a moon on,might that help just for night times,maybe have a special box to put the dummies in when he wakes up to say they need to sleep for the day cos they have been busy in the night looking after him (sorry if im going on).Remember he is still v.ickle and there is nothing wrong with keeping the dummies for a while esp to give you a break hun.All of a sudden it will all come together   

Smcc-ooohh loads of luck for your 2oweek scan hun,I reckon it will be two girlies    keep us posted hun

Moomin-dont worry about the texting hun you have better things to think about,how dod your appointment go??I really hope you got some help sweetie     cant wait to see you again in dec

Thankyou all so much for the messages,must admit I am very relieved all is ok and that there is just one bubba,I love my two but I was scared to think I might have to do it again.

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - good to hear from you!  Looking forward to seeing you and M to in December, can't believe it is only a couple of weeks away now, which reminds me I must do Starr's money tonight and get it in the post tomorrow - brain like a sieve at the moment

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes etc for today for my appointment, really appreciated it.

Appointment went well, even though I was absolutely dreading it as didn't know what she was going to say or what else she could do to help etc.  Anyway she asked loads of questions which I answered honestly - can't go into them on here !  

But to cut a very long story short, she had 3 options, to keep my meds at the same level and see what happens in a couple of weeks, to increase the meds (not her ideal choice as the side effects get a lot worse), or to add another drug into what I am taking already.  She went for the 3rd option, but is going to ease me in gentley over a space of a month before I get to the full dose, as the drug can make you really sleepy and foggy heady (her words!)

She also said that she will see me when ever I need to be seen, even if I need to talk etc, also I can continue to email her etc.

She has signed me off work for another 4 weeks, and I have got to go back and see her again in 2 weeks although I can see her before then if I need to.

Also talked about what will happen when I go back to work, as work want my GP to do a rehab programme for me, which she is more than happy to do, but not until I am ready to go back as she doesn't want me to feel under pressure to go back when I am not ready to.

So all in all a good appointment, was with her for about half an hour, but didn't care and she just let me talk, which is what I needed to do.

Feeling shattered tonight, but also relieved

Love to you all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news your appt went well  moomin..at least you know you arent being left to fight alone..you sound much more upbeat 

candy - any dummy progress  

well littlie is still poorly..just sleeping all the time,temp still up, very little food since sunday and miserable as sin and cant stop coughing, also pulling her ear..i'm going take her back to docs this morning just to check..prob sound like a paranoid mum..i have done sick children before  just worried i'll be seen to be neglecting her by SS. I've woken up with a yuk throat this morning too and have headache so i guess she's sharing her germs  
ho hum another day in these 4 walls

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies babes and bumps,

It must be the season for ill babies - I've been off work looking after Lola as she has had a chest infection. I feel terrible as I went out for dinner Friday night then out shopping on Saturday and got back to find Daddy struggling as she hadn't eaten or slept and was burning up. Anyway lovely doc gave us antibiotic, paracetamol and ibuprofen and she is much better now but still not quite her usual happy self.

My sympathies to everyone with poorly little ones at the moment - it's so hard when you can't do anything for them.


Candy - what news of the dummies? I'm probably going to be controversial here but I think if you've done a few nights without one you are as well sticking with it - you'd have to do it at some time and if you give in now he's gone through all that for nothing. Just my thoughts though hon you have to do what you and DH think is right for J.

Moomin - so glad that you have a lovely GP who is helping you. Have you had any counselling? I'm guessing your birth and hospital experience must have been very traumatic so maybe that needs resolving. Just doing my amateur psychologist bit but I have heard of cases where the birth experience was part of the problem.

Kelly - good to *see* you hon. Those little ones are adorable.

Smcc - Sending you   and    vibes for one of each.

Love to all,

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

doods28 said:


> Moomin - so glad that you have a lovely GP who is helping you. Have you had any counselling? I'm guessing your birth and hospital experience must have been very traumatic so maybe that needs resolving. Just doing my amateur psychologist bit but I have heard of cases where the birth experience was part of the problem.


Hi Doods

No to be honest the birth or the hospital experience wasn't very traumatic - although my dr doesn't it helped, it was more the treatment that was traumatic - no I haven't had any counselling but I can chat to my Dr whenever I really need to


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh well. That's why I'm only an amateur psychologist   . I had always assumed it must have been traumatic with Megan being so early but glad that it wasn't that bad.

Hope the new medication helps you to get back to normal and glad that you can talk to your GP as and when.

Take care,

D x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Moomin so glad to hear your GP was helpful and gave you the time and support you need. Reallyb hope things get better for you real soon.

KJ poor Littlie, sounds like you should both have a duvet day.

Candy whats the news with the dummy? I was told by hv that Toms dummy was effecting his speech and he only had it at night and when really tired. |He was about 2 when I took it away and I did it by reading the Noo Noo book I mentioned, reading it every day for 2 weeks then took away in day then another 2 weeks of the book and it went at night as well. Worked like a dream for us. Its a tricky one but go with what feels right for you. x

Doods sorry to hear you and Lola have been poorly also.

Looby whats up? Have I missed your posts.

 to all those who are poorly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw poor lola doods - glad she is on the mend 

mooms - i'm surprised you arent being offered counselling..even tho your doc is there always i feel you should have a some professional help - Dr's arent counsellors even if they have a sympathetic ear. you can always find one yourself..yes it costs but think of it as an investment in yourself..whats a couple of hundred pounds in the whole scheme of your happiness for the rest of your life 

well i'm glad i went back to docs - littlie has double ear infection and a 'viral induced wheeze'  poor sausage  we had a trainee GP who was extremely thorough - couldnt work out why on earth she was taking sooooo long to listen to every inch of her chest and 1 min down each ear lol..then she said, i'll just go and have a chat to Dr R and check if he agrees with me..then the penny dropped! Dr R came in to see her too and fell in love with littlies curls, kept talking about them amongst saying 'aw what a poorly thing, aw look at your red nose and your poor watery eyes, aw what a shame' etc etc littlie then played her final winning card by blowing him a kiss goodbye..inducing more raptures from him lol
so anti-b's and a short term inhaler for her wheeze..and plenty more of that fab calpol and nurofen!

right off for a snooze myself while she's down for her nap..

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Aw KJ poor little she must be miserable. I'll bet you are glad you were a 'paranoid Mum' now and took her back to the docs. Hope the antibiotics kick in quickly for both your sakes!

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

How things going Candy?

Kelly glad scan went well

Moomin sound slike appointment went well, onwards and upwards for you now hun  

KJ poor littlie I hope she is better soon

Doods hope lola is on teh mend  

Big Hello to everyone else
Sorry so busy trying to get sorted for boys birthday on saturday, I am rushed off my feet I am glad they are twins and I don't have to do this twice lol

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys I will come back to you about all this, it just deosn't seem appropriate to be worrying about such tiny things when I am one of the truly lucky ones and Cally & Murtle are hurting so much, I am heartbroken for them Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

KJ.. glad you've got Littlie sorted honey.. poor little thing. She sounds like just a charmer!!

Doods  poor Lola too...

Moom.. Glad the doc is so helpful.. i'm inclined to agree though that counselling would help you.. if you can find one you like. You've had a lot to deal with and it's no wonder you're struggling sweetheart. Maybe your doc can reccommend one.. xxx

Donna ooh the boys are 1 soon.. wow where does the time go xx

As for us.. had a very traumatic afternoon. Started with our 1st major expolsive nappy at my SIL's which managed to cover every bit of clothing D was wearing.. She hates being changed at the best of times so was very angry by the time we'd finished claening her up.. Then popped into Tesco where she wailed round the store... hmm shopping trolleys are hard enough to push with 2 hands let alone with 1 and a wriggly Daisy in the other!!

Then got to the car.. put D, shoppingbag etc in and shut the door... Got rid of trolley and went to get in the drivers door to find that somehow it had automatically locked all the doors and boot!!!! So i'm in the car park with D locked in the car and no phone/keys/money etc! Really panicked, ran in the store begged the security guard to help me.. Not sure what i thought he could do.. The a nice man stopped and gave me his phone to call Dh.. Managed to get him.. told him where the spare keys were and he came to save us. While we were waiting D started screaming.. i could hear her from outside and it was heartbreaking not to be able to get to her... DH eventually turned up and we managed to get in and get home.!!

All in all an eventful afternoon.. Will be making a stern call to Mini 2morrow to ask them why my car locked me out!!

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Candy just seen your post... it's all so unfair eh! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw starr what a horrid day, sounds like you need a nice relaxing bath and a glass of vino. my friend had something similar with her SEAT locking her little boy in..except it was a boiling hot day and he started to get very hot..they had to smash a window in the end..it was something to do with if you dont open one of the FRONT doors within so many mins of unlocking the car..she had done the same..unlocked with remote, got her son in the back ,put the keys down whilst strapping him, shut his door and 'click' everything locked before she got to the drivers door - apparently its a 'feature' that cant be disabled on hers 

donna -dont exhaust yourself..they wont remember lol..i know you want it just right but take it easy....

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

My car does that to Starr, thankfully the only time it did it with my keys inside, I had the spair set in the porch as was at home, but am paranoid now, wonder if there is anyway of reprogramming ... really feel for you, but thank god DH was able to rescue you xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Visitor alert  
Blimey you lot are having a tough time aren't you. I'm just doing a quick catch up so have only read a couple of pages but I think some cuddles are needed...............
KJ - Poor littlie   hope she gets better soon. Still an absolute star despite being so poorly bless her heart.
Doods - Poor Lola  hope she gets better soon too. There are some nasty things going around aren't there.
Starr - A massive   for you what a scare & a traumatic experience to have to go through. Thank goodness DH managed to get to you so quickly. Hope you & Daisy are ok.
Kelly - Glad your scan went well   
Sarah -   for your scan on Friday.
Moomin - Hope you get the help that you need & deserve soon  
Jo - Hope you, the girls & Owen are ok    
Looby -   love to you & Katie.
Candy -    this is a place for you to post about your problems too. You are so caring & loving & it shines through. Cally & Murtle know this too. Your support is never in any doubt & we know you appreciate how lucky you are & that you want us to join you on this thread   Your problems are yours & cannot be compared to others & still need sorting out. Let your friends help   

 to all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica -nice to see you Hun, even you are just visiting


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica thank for your sweet words, you are welcome anytime, hoping that it won't be long before this is your home to  

Moom, I agree with KJ on the counselling front, your gp is busy with targets to meet, so can't always give you what you need and as KJ says isn't trained in those areas, let us know how you get on

KJ hope littley is recovering, hope the meds start to work soon

Donna hope the party goes well, we will need piccies

Love to all Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Problem with counselling is that there is a massive long waiting list here, and unfortunately we are not in a position to be able to pay to go privately - as we are skint at the moment with me being off work as I am only being paid SSP


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I have been reading through the posts but just havent had time to post I have three babies with croup! and a poor little boy who can t stop being sick!  Oh the joys of motherhood, damn got to dash all hell has broken loose.

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oh my illnesses all round. GET WELL SOON lil ones!!!

Candy -   hope dummy hell is turning to heaven which ever way you go with it. Are your boys well now? How are you? 

Looby   hun you and katie rose ok? What's up hun?  

Moom - glad app went well. so hope Gp can help. Can HV help at all? Do hope meds kick in and do the job for you soon   you deserve much happiness. How is Megan's walking coming on? Is she well?

Doods- how are things?

KJ- how is littlie doing? you ok? Charmer then! LOL  

Jo   Keep strong!

Donna - hope big birthday goes well - exciting! what are you doing for them?

Erika - great to hear from you.

NL - how are you?

Morgan - how are you all?

Minkey - how's it all going?

36 - You ok?

Starr - oh that happened to me but lukily the boot stayed open. scary mary isn't it? Poor you all   nasty.

Tomsmummy - how ar eyou?

Love to all I've missed.

We're ok had missi's booster today - oh i hate doing that to them! Nasty!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - have just been to baby clinic and spoken to my HV and she is as useless as pig in s**t - so not helpful at all, infact quite negative


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw JO you poor thing, i TRULY sympathise as i've just about had enough of being stuck in with one sick child so i cant begin to imagine how you are coping  get well kisses to all four     

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Moom - that is so S**te! She needs a good   ing! What on earth possess anyone in that profession to be negative to you about PND? Come over to these parts we have some fab ones (some pants ones too but some super ones as well). Oh hun do hope Gp & meds are the answer for you.  

All your mums with sicki bubs big   to you! Get well soon vibes     

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh my goodness, we have been away for a few days & all hell has broken loose - hope all the babies are feeling better - Daisy, Littlie & Lola.

Candy - hope you have managed to sort the dummy situation, what happened?

KJ - I have sat through the Wiggles live    How bizzare is four grown men singing those songs?

Starr - poor you, what a horrible experience to happen

Smcc - good luck with your scan, mine is on Monday

Kelly - fab news about the scan

Tomsmummy - hello, toddler group sounds fab, go for it!

Moomin -  

Doods - how are you feeling?

Charlie - need to pick you brains, will pm you soon (not tonight too tired!)

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Minkey - wow that came round quick, 20wk scan Monday!! Good luck hun, hope lil one is presenting well to allow you to find out sex if you wish and that all is good with lil one, sure you'll get a good show of wild movements! Enjoy. Feel free to pick my brains, pm when you have time. So pleased all well with house this time and it's not slipping away!!  
You feeling ok? sickness gone yet? How's Agatha?

Kelly - think i forgot to say fab news on scan, sorry hun, how rude of me.

Love to all & night night, sleep tight,
Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

So tired form cooking all day

I treid to put pictures of the cakes in the gallery but the files are to big  

Donna x x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Had my scan today and all is well. I am so relieved that they are ok.
No buying pink for me though- they are both boys!!     There was no doubt at all!!
At least I have lots of toys and clothes already.
    
Just a quickie as I have to dash to school to pick up my son. 

Just wanted to say to Donna- Happy Birthday to your boys for tomorrow. Enjoy your day!

Minkey- Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Hope all your little ones are feeling better.
Have a good weekend everyone!
Sarah
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi 

Sarah - Twin boys are fab - but then I am bias   glad scan went well

Where abouts are you as I have only just noticed the time difference?

Donna x x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Donna,
I am excited about twin boys- I think it will be lots of fun. 
I'm in Seattle so we are 8 hours behind you. I am English though and moved here about 18 months ago with my husband's job. Before that we lived in Moscow for 3 years so we have moved around quite a bit.
I'm sure you are all tucked up in bed now so have a good day tomorrow.
Sarah
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALLUM & RYAN!!!

 

Have a fab day!

Mummy & Daddy enjoy yur special day. Donna - hope you are not too tired from all the prep work, relax now and enjoy!

Much Love,
Charlie & Iduna xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you have a wonderful day Donna

Happy birthday boys


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lovely to hear from you SMCC, glad the scan went well and how exciting two lovely boys, hope all continues well Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALLUM!!!!*  

  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RYAN!!!!*  

have a lovely day all of you     xxxx

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Sarah - Fab news. Wow two boys how great. Keep well & keep them boys growing  .
Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Callum & Ryan

















Sorry it's so late in the day but I have been to a spa on a hen do and only just got home

Hope you had a wonderful day!​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

smcc - great news about your scan & two boys, how fab!!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Minkey - hope tomorrow goes well.   

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Donna - Hope the boys had a lovely birthday.

Smcc - Congratulations on your 2 boys.

Hi to everyone else.

D x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry it's late

   Happy Birthday for yesterday Callum and Ryan!!!  

Hope you both had a lovely day xxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie..

Good Luck Minkey for tommorow xxx

Sarah ooh 2 boys.. you're gonna be outnumbered in your house!!

All ok here..put as couple more piccies in my gallery.

Love to all xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Smcc wow 2 boys how exciting. Glad to hear all is well.

Donna hope Callum and Ryan had a great day.

Moomin just a thought did you know netmums have a chat forum for mums with PND. You prob do but thought it might help. x

Minkey good luck for tomorrow are you going to find out the sex? 

Starr just checked out the latest photos and daisy is gorgeous.

Well I have just put two very excited children to bed having just seen their first glimpse of snow in a while. I may finally get Tom out of his short sleeved t.shirts and shorts!!! Hope you all had a great weekend ours has been spent trying to decorate the kitchen and had a panic on as kids have been in the kitchen and its probably lead paint we have been sanding off all day. Have I caused them massive damage?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

tomsmummy said:


> had a panic on as kids have been in the kitchen and its probably lead paint we have been sanding off all day. Have I caused them massive damage?


Hun - be sure it is lead paint before you panic and they'd have to have been pretty close to it all surely to have breathed in much. Foresight have a lab where you can check the paint by scarping some bits and sending off. i can get you details if you need. Try not to worry.

Wow snow!!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

well today is the first day that we all seem to be a bit better (fingers crossed)!  Havent had time to read back through all posts yet but sending love to all.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your good wishes for our scan - everything is fine with the baby although he/she was being really uncooperative & it took about 1.5 hours before it would move into the right position for the measurements to be done - lots of waiting with a full bladder!!  Therefore they were unable to tell us conclusively what the sex was..................    Still convinced it's another girl though!


Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey oh poor you having to wait that long    glad to hear all is well. Its a shame you couldnt find out sex, will you have any other scans now or will it just be a lovely surprise.

Jo good to hear you are feeling better. 

Charlie thanks for advice, I have Foresight info as was a member. Tom was helping his dad sand!!

Not much news here, getting lots of people interested in craft group but now getting really busy with my own work also, eeek might have to grow another set of hands. Went to another group yesterday to spy and they had a big box of oatmeal for the kids to play in. Thought it was a fab idea and much less mess that sand. Anyone tried the moon sand?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Tomsmummy,

When I worked in a nursery we used cornflour a lot that is great fun, oats are great to.
Rice cooked or uncooked is fun to.

Mix some paint into glue is a great one for making things  

Glitter in sand is also a favourite

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Donna, oooh like those ideas to. I am really excited about this so any tips and ideas gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Sorry for being pants at posting again,really miss getting on here regulary.Been so busy latley,Im giving up my little job at xmas,just cant keep up at home,Harry and Lilly are both fine apart from teething. Cant believe they are 6 months old already   Im so knackered latley and need to find my maternity clothes out soon,huge belly already,midwives appointment tomorrow,got 20 week scan on new years eve   

Donna-so sorry I missed the big day hun.Happy belated 1st birthday to Callum and Ryan 

Jo-glad your all starting to get better hun,do you mid me asking what buggy you have,not sure what we are going to do when little one arrives  

Kj-glad littlie is better

Moomin-how are you hun.cant wait to see you again,getting dead excited.

Candy-hows things with Jacob hun ?

Minkey-glad the scan went well hun even though it took a while.

Huge loves to all,just cos I missed you doent mean to say im not thinking of you  

Managed to wrap all Olivers xmas pressies today while my mum watched Harry and lilly,hows everyone else doing

Must go and make a cuppa then go to bed,had a bad night last night
Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

We are off to do some Christmas shopping today - trying to get it finished by the end of next week, I refuse to go near the shops in December as it's so horrible!

We are off to see our new house on Saturday to measure for some curtains etc so that will be quite exciting.

Kelly - I am now in maternity clothes, it has taken a while but I am in the last pair of normal fitting (large!) trousers and I don't think they will last another week!

Tomsmummy - don't think I will get another scan now unless they scan me when I move hospitals for some reason.  Am convinced it is another girl to be honest.

Candy - hope you & they boys are well.

Starr - how is Daisy

KJ - can't believe you will be at the meet with photos & I will miss it - still I shall be singing along to Take That instead    

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie..

Got my 6 week check today then i'm off xmas shopping too!!

1st outing for me and Missy alone !!!

She's good ta for asking.. getting really big.. well she's really long!!

Glad all ok with everyone.. will try and catch up later

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

we have no heating or hot water today so I am having to stay in waiting for an engineer  

Kelly good to hear from you, scan new years eve thats really nice will you find out the sex?

Starr have fun on your shopping trip you will be fine its not as bad as you think. Mothercare is great if you need to change or feed D while you are out they have the best facilities  

Minkey how exciting about the house do you have a moving date yet?

Candy how are you? how are your boys? has J acob settled now?

KJ how is little? glad she is better hope you and DH get well soon  

Moomin how are you? is the new tablet helping?

Jo how are you? are the girls better? My heatr went out to you when I read all 4 children were ill  

hello to all missed

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly just a quickie, some one I know is selling a cosykid triple buggy used once but still has labels on. It cost £160 but will except any reasonable offers. pm if interested


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

just popping to say hello ......

Donna - new tablet will take a while to kick in, but should help .... 

have just come back from the dr as had to make an emergency appointment as have had a rough week, but all ok, got to go back on Tuesday to see how things are.

Looking forward to seeing those of you that are going to the meal.  Kelly you will get up for breakfast !!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Moomin sorry to hear you had a rough week


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Donna, but things can only get better now!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

kelly theres loads of discussion re pushchairs for 3 on the twins thread as theres a few peeps with similar problems..

all fine here, busy busy, making up for last week being stuck in. littlies back to form, i'm still husky and struggling to fight off it turning into a full blown cold, and winning so far 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you manage to fight it KJ, I have one now and feel totally rotten

ok just posting in dummy update from other thread as i know you guys have been asking about it, alot of it you already know Cx

...

6 nights in of refusing dummy (after about the 3rd we hid them as he didn't want or need them due to associating them with hurting him) ..... he only found one on top of his play house, put in his mouth and cam running to me saying ... mummy mummy look, doesn't hurt anymore, dummy not hurt, he was so pleased and excited and i just thought nooooooooooooooooooooooo

So spoke to DH and he didn't want us to have had gone through 6nights of hell for nothing as although he was now hard to get down at night, was no longer waking all night as he couldn't get back to sleep without dummy.... so I told him that all the other dummys had been thrown away as they hurt him, he said again, this one not hurt now mummy, keep one dummy ............ ok so we tried the giving to baby bunny rabbits in the garden, Jacob hid it under some leaves, we had lunch, came back out and a lovely note and present was left ... but by bedtime, all he kept saying was "I don't like bunny rabbits have my dummy, go away bunny rabbits, dummy no hurt me, dummy make me happy........ no bin men, don't take my dummys" ................ we kept up the distraction/story telling to sleep for another 4 nights, when I caved in

Without the dummy he didn't have daytime naps, was a mare to get down at night and had a phobia of dustmen and rabbits !!!

So I gave him the 1 dummy back ......... 1 only ... and for all of 2minutes, felt good, then felt really deflated like we had given in and it was all a complete waste of the last 10nights

Jacob has adapted well to just having one dummy, no longer really asks for it in the day, or want to go to his bedroom to get it, only has one instead of about 5 at night, one in mouth, one in eye and 3 for teddies. hes back to the odd daytime nap and goes to sleep relatively easy at night thankfully !

A couple of time shes woken as lost dummy, but small price to pay I guess as hes now been weaned to purely cot use (Not that he ever had when out, but did in car and if upset)

..................... wow long post Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Tommsmummy, thanks for tip re-book and offer to lend it to us, I did order it off amazon as had some vouchers, think I will leave it for now as it does have a few worsd and sayings that I would rather Jacob not associate with it at mo, but maybe when hes given it up finally, it will be great as something to look back on and laugh.

Wow starr, 1st outing alone at 6weeks, you have been looked after  how did you get on ?

Kelly what did you get Oliver

Donna how was the party any pics ?

LOve to all Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Candy you did really well and having a dummy at sleep time really isn't that bad. As you said you have weaned him down to just 1 and only for sleep I am sure it wont be a problem weaning him off totally when he is older and you are both ready. Does Lucus have a dummy? must have been hard for J to see him with one
How is Lucus doing? we have been talking so much abotu Jacob we can't forget your other special little man 

I tried to put some pictures of the vakes in the gallery (my 1st time) but it said they were to big?
Not sure how to post you all some pictures now - any ideas?

Callum and Ryan seemed to change over night. put them to bed on there birthday and theywoke up different children  they seem to have much more energy, they are fighting over toys - which in a way I am pleased about becasue for ages Ryan has just been taking what he wants and Callum has let him, but now Callum fights back. Obviously I don't want them fighting and I do intervine but I am quietly pleased that Callum is standing up for himself.
Ryan has started throwing toys when they don't do what he wants the to do   so its all fun here.

Not sure if I posted on here but I told them both off yesterday and they were sitting in teh living room crying when Ryan crawled over to Callum and put his head in his lap and they cuddled each other still crying it was really cute and I wanted to take a picture but obvioulsy becaseu I had told them off I had to ignore them till they calmed down   I did feel guilty though when they were cuddling each other

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Donna, bless you, I often forget I have two kids.... so bizzare, maybe at mother and toddler group, he will be asleep on a mat and I go get a drink, start chatting to someone and watching Jacob doing playdough and I remember about Lucas, how bad is that ! wonder how long it will be before I realise I have 2 kids  

Hes really good thanks, been up heaps in night recently as so bunged up, but a complete joy and so smiley in the day, Lucas doesn't have a dummy not for want of trying to give him one at the start  he has now found his thumb.

Thanks for your kind words

Can you alter the size of your photos, if not I am happy to do it for you and email them back, so that you can put in your gallery, alternatively you could upload to one of those photo sites that lets others see them, don't know of any of hand, anyone ?

Bless them cuddling each ther, must dash love to all Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh good idea Candy I will put them on a share site thing - thank you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

candy, you've done great to go to just 1 dummy and keep it to bed only, i dont think thats failing,its a success that you have a happy boy  
 for you your cold x

aw bless ryan and callum cuddling, thats the  nice thing with twins, they always have eachother 

think i've beaten the cold, its dragged on but nearly got my voice back, nose isnt tingling and threatening to stream and less coughing


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope this works,

www.truprint.co.uk/share/p=512231195811656376/l=308619135/g=95719271/cobrandOid=1006/otsc=SYE/otsi=SALB 

The photos of me are awful and my hair is a mess but I have since had it all chopped off  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Charlie,

My thoughts are with you and Willow today  

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

donna that link doesnt work 

charlie 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Try this KJ its missing the http part 

www.truprint.co.uk/share/p=512231195811656376/l=308619135/g=95719271/cobrandOid=1006/otsc=SYE/otsi=SALB

/links

YOu do need to  be a member of truprint to view though, great pics Donna, looks like you hada  fabday, loved the cakes 

Thanks for your kind words KJ, sorry I missed yet another call


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Candy - you have done fab hun and I'm so pleased he's settled with one dummy @ night, great work all round he's done himself proud too. I think cos you are such a lovely mummy don't you?
Glad Lucas is good too, funny the having 2 children thing, lots of people say that it takes a while to sink in. Sure it does.

KJ - keep fighting that cold. Hope you keep winning! Sooo glad that littlie is well now. You been up to good and great things?

Moom -   to you keep  , as you say it can only get better. Keep strong and hope that the pills kick in soon.

Love to all.

Thanks Minkey, Donna & KJ   means a lot. You are great  ta

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Tomsmummy-thanks for telling me about that buggy,to be totally honest I cant quite get my head around looking at stuff like that yet (soz if i sound like a wally) Its such hard work gettig my double buggy(which is really small) out my house/in the car/round town etc and I think I would loose the plot if I had a bigger one.We were going to look at the great slings you can get,seen a fair trade one that I like. But if we go out together we could take the twins in the double and then baby in a single.hey dead jealous of you going to see take that  

Moomin-aww hun sorry you have had a pants week,you sound alot more positive about things though.Really looking forward to having breakfast with you    I will set about 5 alarms me thinks  

Candy-you are doing a fab job on the dummy front hun,well done  

Charlie-    

Jo-hope your all still getting better hun  

Donna-awwwww how cute about your boys cuddling.Harry and Lilly hold hands when they are eating or sitting next to each other in a shopping trolley,its so lovley isnt it??!!

Kj-cant wait to see those pics  

Right Im off to bed,had a terribe migrane all day and need a good slepp me thinks

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Forgive me Charlie, I didn't click about today till reading your last posts, thinking of you (((hugs)))


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Charlie... thinking of you too today xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

thinking of you Charlie       



*******************************************************************************

Kelly - have pm'd you !


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Candy & Starr & Moomin - thanks too   

Kelly - sling idea sounds a very good one. May be best option for starters and if ti doesn't work then triple buggy could be the investment you need to do.

Awww bless the cuddling hand holding twin things - love it!

Iduna was very sweet @ Willow's grave today - we have a windmill (willowmill) and one of the other baby's ones was spinning in the wind but Willow's was stuck in her flowers. Iduna kept pointing and said windmill, then turned to the one that was spinning and pointed, then back to willow's one and pointed said windmill again with insistance that we got it moving. Bless!
We've cut that tooth at last so thanks for the advice loves! she is the proud owner of a premolar on it's way into the world! 

Hope you have good weekends planned. Stay warm!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Charlie,

That is so nice of  Iduna at willows grave very touching 

Candy glad you liked the pictures sorry I 'm not very good at this link thing  

Kelly I remember Callum and Ryan holding hands when they were younger it si very sweet

I have a great weekend planned, I am off to Luton to meet with the lovely ladies form the vaganismus thread   first time we have met after tal;king on here for 3 yeras  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Boys are being grumpy so I ahve put them in there cots in the vein hope they will have a sleep     who am I kidding - it has gone quiet though  

I want them to be in happy moods as we are going into town later and hoping to see father christmas  I know its a bit early but when we went past earlier in the week there were no ques so as they are so young i'd rather go now when they are older I will battle the long ques nearer christmas

I hope everyone has a nice weekend planned - my god its cold  

Donna x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry i havent been around much, going to try and catch up now before my tea cooks!

Charlie - Thinking about you.

Kelly - Triple buggies are a nightmare, I have a three in a row one (pushchair style) which fits in the car but is too wide to go through my front door and most shops its a cosikid one and to be honest its not very well made, and although it says suitable for newborns it isnt.  The other one I have is a Peg Perego Triplette one which is one in front of the other, it fits through a single doorway, however its very long (although it does have a steering wheel for easier manouverability) but it doesnt fold down so wont go in the car, I use this one the most for taking owen back and fore to school.  I also have a single pushchair and a double pushchair if both of us are going out which fits in the car and goes through doorways.  I think the sling idea is probably the best whilst little on is a baby.

Donna - Im so sorry I missed Callum & Ryan's birthday, I hope you had a fantastic day.

Moomin - I so hope things start to look up for you.

Starr - How is Daisy?

Right im sorry I have missed loads of you, i can smell burning and as im absolutely starving I dont want to ruin my tea, plus strictly come dancing is about to start.

Loads of love to you all

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I hope everyone is well

Jo, good to hear from you hun

I had a fantastic weekend I meant up with the Vaganismus grils we went to a really popsh hotel and were waited on fro afternoon tea.
We had a fantasic time and I feel closer to them now than I did before. I am hoping we will meet regularly now

What did everyone else get up to?

I am hoping to try a new playgroup today - boys are getting so bored at home now and just seem to fight with each other and wreck the living room so best to go out

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

donna- M is getting to the point now that she wants to be entertained more - we are off to a Homestart Family group this morning - we went last week, but were the only ones there, but it was nice to have some help in entertaining M - she played with clay last week, and this week I think they are decorating cakes - reminds me to pack a cover up bib!!!!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry my last post was cut a bit short.  

Donna - How was new playgroup, there arnt any around by us, its afwul, the nearest one is about 30 mins walk away from me.

Moomin - Homestart family group sounds fantastic.  How are you feeling?

I am well and truly on my way to recovery now, I feel so much better, i still get my odd down day but im definitely having more good days than bad at the moment.  The girls are starting to take to their food which is good although Kerys is still a bit unsure and more comes out than goes in.  Sian is trying to sit up all the time and Morgann is following suit, Kerys cant yet because of her boots & bar but we went to the hospital last week with her and consultant was very happy and said they can come off on Christmas day.  What a lovely present.

Owen is doing fantastically at school, we went to parents evening a couple of weeks ago and the teacher said that he is settling in very well and she said it shows how much time and effort we spend with him which was lovely and she also said that she was privileged to have him in her class.

My brother is home from Iraq on Friday which will be such a worry off my mind although a few weeks ago he was involved in a crash (he drives the big lorries) a road he was driving on collapsed and his lorry fell down a 40ft banking but thank god he was ok, but he has just been given a £300 fine for damaging the radio inside.  Im absolutely fuming, he is putting his life at risk every single minute over there and he gets charged for an accident.  Its appalling.

Im almost ready for christmas, finished my shopping and its all wrapped, just ordered a new dining room table because mine has had it booked owen's birthday party and as soon as that is over (4th) I can put my tree up!  Yipppeeee only thing is I have to have the mother in law (or should I say dragon) over for the day.    

Anyway have to go and feed my hungry babies.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jo I'm incensed by your bro having to pay for that radio   thank goodness he was ok. you sound very organised for xmas - I can't get my head around it all, I'm waaay up in the clouds with everything else  how lovely to hear nice things from Owens teacher, you must be very proud 

charlie - aw at Iduna and the windmill 

donna - glad the vag girls enjoyed their meet..you must get brave and come to one of ours! yes always best to take little ones out to somewhere else to make mess 

not long till saturday    

littlies doing great still..I've been feeling very emotional the last few days..its the Xmas thing, can't believe we really have a little one for Xmas this year. in town earlier there was a little scene with moving characters and xmas music..all behind a fence but with little windows to look through at toddler height. Littlie just LOVED it, was dancing, clapping, blowing kisses to the squirrel, pointing out and saying the hat and the drum, laughing at the hedghog,wanting to throw pennies in, i just welled up seeing the look of wonder on her face..she was just so happy with it all. when i said it was time to go she waved to them all and blew them all kisses  

right gotta go, having a 'money' talk with dh, oh dear. then going to get going on littlies album so that i have nice organised piccies to bring on sat 

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo - well done for finishing your christmas shopping!  I went to ToysRus today and as a result only have one or two presents left to buy now, I can't wait to get it all done & then I can relax!

Am going to see Take That on Saturday, I am so excited, how sad is that!!

Charlie - how lovely Iduna was about the windmill

KJ - I still get emotional at Christmas seeing Agatha get so excited, so I can sympathise with you, Christmas is absolutely the best thing with a child, it brings back all the magic again  

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on much things are just hectic at the mo. Been reading when I can but not much time to post.

No great news here as my triple test results came back today and risk is 1 in 206 so have an appointment tomorrow. Wasn't too worried until i told DP 'cos of the things I have read on here but now he has me panicing. Will see what tomorrow brings.

Sorry no personals but thinking of you all.

D x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Wow look at me two posts in one day, i must be getting better......

Doods - Try not to worry too much about your scan, I was told Kerys may have some "chromosomal" problems and she is absolutley fine.  I know its easier said than done but im sure you will be fine.  Good Luck, are you going to find out "flavour" as Kelly says!

Minkey - I havent been to Toys R Us for ages, im exactly the same, I like to get it all done then I dont have to worry about it and can enjoy the build up to christmas.

KJ - Im so happy for you, you, dh and littlie seem to fit together like a jigsaw, seems that you were made for each other, im sure christmas will be emotional for you its so magical when you have children.  What has she put on her list to santa?  Yes I was so proud when Owen's teacher said those things about him.  Although sometimes I swear that I picked up the wrong boy from school!  LOL

Can i ask some advice, its been a long time since Owen was a baby.  When did your babies start to roll over, I caught morgann almost rolling out of her bouncy chair earlier and when I put her on the floor she was a couple of inches from going over onto her stomach!

anyway my bed is calling, hopefully if all is well i will be back tomorrow.

Jo
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Not going to find out the flavour as I think I'll need the surprise to get me through a natural labour  .

Lola first rolled over at 6 months and then didn't do it again until about 9 months - lazy little monkey.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Doods - hope tomorrow goes well for you hun. Try not to worry hun! 
Mine was pretty interesting for iduna and I know nothing is wrong after a clear amnio (cos kidney issue showed at 20wk scan, Willow etc etc etc) so it is often one of those things and well that is what it is there for to enable one to be further checked and reassured. Did you have a nuchal? Cos combined with the Nuchal is best way to look at it if you did Not on own (freaked me out when on own for mine!!). Ask for an experience ultrasonographer for extra peace of mind. 
I'm here if you need me!

Much love xx

Will catch up on other posts as soon as mo. Housie issues using up my time at mo, hey ho!

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

moved into my parent today to look after my dad while my mum is in hospital and Callum has been throwing up all day and been very listless so I am shattered  

Doods hope all goes well tommorrow  

Donna x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

havent had such a good day today, hubby has been re-decorating my kitchen which is good news but he sanded the ceiling down today and didnt cover anything so as a result I have been cleaning and washing dust from everything all day and its still settling so i know there will be more tomorrow    We have also had a big row tonight, my father in law died in January 06 so at christmas last year we decided to ask my mother in law to come and stay christmas eve and spend christmas day with us because it was the first year etc etc, but as im sure you will all remember my mother in law isnt very nice to me and as a result spoilt my christmas last year, well the question has arisen today as to where she is going to go, i said that I dont mind her coming around here say 11 and staying for dinner/tea but i dont want her to stay over on christmas eve, well the s**t hit the fan and as a result we arnt speaking!!!  Do you think im being unreasonable?

Donna - sorry to hear that your mum is in hospital, hope its nothing too serious.  Dad's are hopeless arnt they!  Its funny how daughters always end up looking after their dads!  How was play group?

Charlie - How are things with you?

Doods - will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all goes well.

Hi to everyone else

new pics in my gallery

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

xmas is always certain to start arguments eh  no i dont think you are being unreasonable..if she spoilt things last year she's lucky she's being invited back frankly..and you are perfectly entitled to have xmas morning with your gorgeous family without her messing it up  is there nowhere else she can go 
lovely pics, they are looking so grown up
littlie is getting a wigwam for xmas..dh decided and purchased without consulting me but i'm happy with that..sure she will love it..not sure what else. she has been SO spoilt the last month that she doesnt need anything else at all! a huuuuge parcel arrived at my mums from America the other day, from a friend of hers from when we used to live there years ago..i hardly know the lady..well in it was a baby doll and accessories, really lovely (anyone heard of American Girl dolls..every self respecting american girl has one, extremely nice dolls with the most amazing accessories, have a google, big bucks business ) the baby is lovely the bits and bobs are lovely too, all in a very smart vanity type case. and not only that but theres another matching parcel to put under the tree at Xmas. we took some pictures of littlie opening it all yesterday to send the lady, cant believe how generous she's been..i have been overwhelmed by everyones generosity..i've finally taken down our 65 cards and sobbed my way through reading all the lovely things people have written to us

doods - hope all goes well today  

donna - hope ryan doesnt get the bleurrrrghs too

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

doods - you get on OK? 
Love Charlie


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just checking in for news from Doods


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope doods is ok? thought ther ewould have been a post by now  

Callum is much better today and so far Ryan is uneffected. I think Ryan has a better immune system despite being weaker and birth and still the smallest.

My mum had a hystrectamy (sp) and is doing well I should of added that my dad is blind which is why I am having to stay to lool after him its not just that he is a typical man (even thought he is  )

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All...(hmm just!!)

Have had a really busy week... lots of xmas shopping .. but have done all DH's family now and most of mine! Feel a bit more organised now. Keep saying that we're not going to buy Daisy much this year as she's had so much (Snap KJ!) but somehow i can't resist things. Bought her a Daisy Duck in the Disney shop yesterday!!

KJ.. I took our cards down this week too.. was amazed to count them and realise we had 73!!  People have been so generous with us too including friends my parents met on holiday this year and my mum's boss's parents!! I think people are so happy for us they get carried away..  Looking forward to Littlies album on sat... might bring D's too.. Mind you.. you take fab piccies mine might look like the poor relation!!

Doods.. hope all is ok honey xx  

Donna Hope your mum is ok.. nasty op that.. xx 

Jo.. i think that xmas brings out the worsy in people.. i think you've been very nice even asking her for dinner!!. We've invited mine and DH's parents to spend D's 1st xmas dinner with us. My in laws agreed 2 months ago.. but have now decided that they'd rather eat alone and just 'pop over' after dinner. Am really cross as we may have invited DH's bro, wife and kids instead. They've now made plans. Grr in laws eh!!      

Right must do some housework.. been very lax lately
don't know what i do all day !!

Love to all
Me xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

just checking in to see if any news from Doods.

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Also checking on Doods   hun, how are you?

Jo - ohh xmas and family a bad mix! stick to your guns and i echo KJ, she's lucky to be back at all. Do hope the dust settles between you & DP tho.

Donna- hope your mum gets well soon - recovery is speedy. Glad Callum is better today, sorry he's been running you ragged with illness. Timing - typical man  just as ya dad needs you he gets poorly! How is your mum feeling? 

House is all T*T's up for us - long story but survey and searches have revealed things we aren't happy with so off we go to find a house to rent with a view to buy early next year. Looks like we need to be out of here by 14Dec to keep our buyer, that is 2wks tomorrow so got to find somewhere PDQ! DH hopes to be off tomorrow to go view some houses. Fingers crossed we find somewhere vacant and nice.

Do hope you are all well, warm and enjoying any early xmas shopping!

Oh if i don't log on tomorrow then have a fab meal ladies and gents. Enjoy & have fun, I'm with you in spirit (cider brandy maybe   ). 
Looby - if you wish to use the previously sent gift then please do, enjoy a drink on us x

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

charliezoom said:


> Looby - if you wish to use the previously sent gift then please do, enjoy a drink on us x
> 
> Love Charlie xxx


Charlie - I have had to duck out of saturday - But i have sent it to candy  - It was such a lovely thought  

Love to all 
xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for worrying you all - I haven't been on 'cos I was at a conference for the last 2 days so didn't get a chance to log on.

I've caused a bit of confusion 'cos I haven't actually had my scan yet - that is next Tuesday so I'll hold on to all your     thoughts til then if that's ok. We had an apointment with the fetal services midwife to 'discuss' the results this week but it wasn't much of a discussion as she couldn't tell us anything more than the 1in206 risk and just seemed to expect us to go for the amnio. We have decided to wait and see what the scan shows on Tuesday before making a decision on the amnio as we don't want to take any risks that we don't need to. I know lots of people have amnios wihout any problems, but as you all know it's hard not to do anything strenuous with a 1 year old.

Anyway sorry for the me post and for worrying you all.

Jo - I think you are perfectly entitled to enjoy the girls first christmas without MIL spoiling it. I think you are being very nice just letting her come for dinner. Stick to your guns hon   .

Big HELLO  to everyone else. Will catch up soon.

D x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I have put my foot down and asked MIL for dinner before DH gets his ore in and invites her for christmas eve too, she seems to be a bit nicer to me at the moment but we will see what happens with the girls christmas presents, if they dont get the same as owen I will be fuming!  

Doods - Sorry your appointment didnt shed much light, im sure you are going to be absolutely fine.  

Donna - Hope your mum makes a speedy recovery, my mum is going in on Tuesday (owen's birthday) to have a prolapse repaired.

To all of you going to the meal on Saturday my thoughts will be with you when im sat in the millennium stadium watching the rally (being bored out of my head).  I wish i could come but its just too far away for me, nevermind perhaps when the girls are a bit older i will be able to come and stay out all night!  

Love Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Mum is doing well thansk for asking she had a blood tranfusion today and if her iron levels are normal tommorrow she can come home tommorrow

Jo, does MIL treat the girls different then? why? sorry being nosey   just doesn't seem fair

Doods I would wait for teh scan to and I will send you more     for tuesday I hope you wont need teh amnio and all is fine

Hope you all have a great time tommorrow, I wish I was coming to meet you all and see all these lovely photos - hopefully next time

I spoke to soon about Ryan not being ill he was poorly last night but seems ok today think he had either something different or a milder dose than callum.
Think they are both teething now though  

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I haven't really got anything to say but wanted to bump us up the page abit     Went to see Take That last night, it was FAB.  Not sure baby enjoyed it as much as me though, got lots of kicks when it got really loud   

Hope everyone had a good weekend and that those who went to the meet had a great time.

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh nearly forgot - got a date for my c-section 31st March 2008    Will probably have moved hospitals by then but it's nice to know it's booked here if I need it. x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

So how was the meet then? I want details and pictures

Minkey I am so jealous that you saw take that! I saw them a coupel of times first time round but I haven't been able to get tickets since they reformed.
Graet news about section date   it will be here before you know it once xmas is out of the way.

Hello everyone, sorry for a quick post boys are being a handfull today and wont sleep even though they are dog tired - they want to scream instead and I think in a minute I will join them  

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Donna - I think I am the only one with pictures from the meet, so will try and down load them later off the camera - and try and work out how to put them into the gallery .  It was a good evening !!!!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope those of you who went to the meet had a really good time.  

Donna - I wont bore you with the long MIL story, and trust me its never ending but she only comes to see the girls about once a fortnight, when i told her I was having three girls she said Oh never mind.  I thought she would be over the moon considering she had three boys of her own and no granddaughters but she just gives me the impression that she isnt interested in them.  She makes an effort with owen, she will go and pick him up from school, take him out, buy him things, never anything for the girls and its not even that she wont even come to visit them!

Im off out to Asda later (how exciting) got to get Owen his birthday cake for tomorrow, I cant believe my little boy is going to be 5, this time 5 years ago I had been in labour for 11 hours and I still had another 17 to go!!!

Anyway hi to everyone, hope you are all ok and starting to get into the festive period! 

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks moomin 

Jo, how awfull and strange of MIL to be like that towards the girls  
How exciting that Owen will be 5 tommorrow is he excited?
are you having a party at home for him?

I had a really bad weekend and I am feeling awfull today but finally the boys have given in and gone to sleep  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Please go to www.bounty.com/babyphoto

and vote for Callum he is on page 37

Donna x x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

I've voted for him, Donna - what a little cutie he is! 
Love to you all,
Molly
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Donna - have voted to !


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

thank you


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Donna
I have voted!  joined their website too.

Jo
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

me too xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you for voting for my lil man

Starr your new picture of Daisy is so cute she looks gorgeous


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Starr - Is that doll daisy with from ELC?  If so my girls have one of them each for christmas, they are so cute, i couldnt resist when I saw them.

Donna - Hope you dont mind me asking why is there a pic of Callum and not Ryan, im just being nosey.  Are they feeling any better?  Owen has been complaining of a sore throat and headache today, i hope he isnt going to be ill on his birthday.

How is everyone else, its a bit quiet on here at the moment, how was the meet on Saturday night.  We went to the rally in the millenium stadium, had a really good night and owen enjoyed it.

Ive got a real busy day tomorrow so I dont think I will be around, DH is working days so he will be gone at 5am which means I have to get owen up and ready for school and get the girls up and fed ready to drop him off, then the health visitor is coming, the girls havent been weighed since october so im looking forward to that, then I have to pick up owen from school and we have his birthday party at 4.30pm.  I also have to fit a shower in there somewhere!!!  Also my mum is having an operation tomorrow so I will have to go and see her once we come back from party.

Anyway love to all,

Jo


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OWEN!

Have a great day.

Love Iduna & Charlie xxx*


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I voted too  

Love to all 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

​


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy 5th birthday Owen    

Jo I hope he has a great day

Love Donna, Ryan and Callum x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Owen!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Owen!!* 

dont run yourself ragged Jo, sounds like a mega busy day! maybe MIL doesnt know how to 'do' girls as she had 3 boys  still thats no excuse for being an old bag 

minkey - hows it going staying with the family - are you getting on eachothers nerves yet 

all ok here, littlies got another cold and is wheezy again, temp last night but seems better this morning, although she is having a longer morning nap than normal  her sw's coming for a visit tomorrow. we saw FM last week, she popped over a for little visit..littlie definitely recognised her, gave her a very funny look when she came in but was fine after..she did have an unsettled night afterwards though...

am starting to feel just a teensy bit panicky about Xmas, have bought zilch so far and can't really be bothered to fight the crowds..think i may go out one evening when the shops are open late..i thought i would be feeling more into the sprit of it all this year having littlie, and i am a bit but not like i thought i would be...

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

KJ couldn't you buy stuff on the internet I have most of my shopping but the last few bits I will doing on line as the last minute crowds are just to crazy fro me.

Jo I hope you are having a great day despite all the rushing around, I hope your mum is ok.
To answer your question I entered Callum for the competition then I tried to enter Ryan but they wouldn't let me as the terms and conditions were 1 enrty per person. I emailed a complaint to huggies as it should be 1 entry per child not per person as itys not fair that I have twins and I can't enter them both its not like I was cheating or anything.
They replied saying they were sorry but they couldn't change the terms and conditions now the comp and started and sent me some vouchers to make it up.
I still feel bad for Ryan though  

Donna xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - I would buy as much online as possible, that is what I have done since I had Agatha!  Christmas shopping in "real" shops is a nightmare come December!!  Good luck whatever you do - I won't gloat & tell you I have finished mine   

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Minkey - Me to


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly]Happy Birthday Owen[/fly]
Hope you all had a lovely day.

We had our scan today and all went well. No soft markers for downs and everything looked good so we are not going with the amnio. Cons was brill again and said she thought we were making a very sensible decision. DP and I think it is another girl from the scan photos.

Hope everyone else is well too. KJ - definitely go with the internet where possible as the shops are a nighmare with a little one.

Take care,

D x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Only a quickie im still tidying and putting up birthday cards, thank you to all who wished owen a happy birthday he had a great day despite the 6 - 8am throwing up!!!

Will be back tomorrow to catch up properly.

Jo
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats just fab news Doods!

Jo - hope Owen had a lovely day yesterday


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Doods - Brill news. Forgot to say in my PM, my sis had a similar thing and she's a radiographer, she new the ultrasonographer and trusted the scan results more than the bloods - my niece was a premmie born 2wks after Willow was due but all is fine and dandy! Fab news it may be a girlie   ! not that i am biased!  Keep strong and hope you are both feeling relaxed now.

Take care and happy Xmas shopping all! We're online shopping too!

Love to you all.

We are madly packing to get into this temp rented acc till we find a new house in new year to buy - when hopefully it will go more smoothly than this last time! 
Hope to get rented acc keys next week, have to be out of here by Friday next week (my nieces bday!). It was not easy to find somewhere at such short notice but we find a nice temp home.Bit scary as we have been here for 10yrs and a lot has happened in those 10 yrs here, lots of memries to leave. Minkey we are renting in the small town near you!!!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Owen hope you had a fab birthday yesterday!!  

Doods glad the scan has eased your worries..xx

Charlie.. good luck with the packing.. 10 years is a lot of stuff to pack away!! xx

Had another mega busy week.. keep thinking not sure how i ever had time to go to work!!  Day in today.. need to tidy the house. Mind you will prob end up sleeping at some point as madam refused to go to sleep till 1am last night, We'd given her 1 bottle of formula fro 2 nights, then last night i b/fed her.. took ages for her to fill up so think the bedtime bottle will be here to stay. will try and continue to b/f the rest of the feeds though. 

Love to all on this grey windy rainy day xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Doods that is great news you must feel so relieved

Starr I hope you get some sleep today, don't feel bad if she needs formula at night you are doing great with b/f and 1 feed wont make a difference and if it measn you all sleep better then I think I a happy Daisy, mummy and daddy are more important.

Jo glad owen had a good day, was he ill then poor love?

I am os tired this week can barely function

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Doods - wonderful news   

Charlie - excellent, we must meet for a coffee when we move there!  Not sure of exchange will happen before Christmas now but should still be moving up that way in Jan x

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Doods-fab news hun

Jo-happy belated birthday wishes to Owen,wow 5 already  

Starr-hope the formula feeds give you that well deserved break hun.

Charlie-wow what a lot to deal with,really hope it all goes well hun

love to all-sorry its a flying visit,really busy

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Doods thats great news

Jo belated Happy Birthday to Owen

Charlie hope your packing goes well

Minkey hope the move goes smoothly

Donna I shall go and vote in a mo if I'm not to late

Kj I agree, get online and dont forget to check out the voucher codes, I have saved on all sorts. Hope littlie feels better soon.

Well I am so busy with work don't know if I am coming or going. Have been really suffering with stress and really wish I hadnt started the craft group now! My work is always really erratic and it drives me nuts. Am off to bed but just wanted to pop on to say hi to everyone x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi girls

I'm so sorry I haven't been able to keep up with you. Myles never stops and when he wants to stop and have a sleep in the day, I want him to stay awake so he goes to sleep well at night time, rather than takin 2 1/2 hrs to fall asleep.

Work is still really busy with no staff and our job is continually xchanging without any of us being involved with the decisions!! 

DH handed in his notice at work the other week, without having another job to go to, but he has found another one. It made me start sleep walking again, had to lock myself in and hide the keys a few times!!

I have read what you are all up to and I promise to try harder from now on.

Sorry again xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oink - great to hear from yu but sorry life is challenging for you hun. My SleepWalking sounds scary! Hope that the job for Dh is a great one and all settles in your life. House was your lorida hol? have you moved? Hope Piglet is good and not trying that trick of 2.5hrs to get to sleep tooo often, myles be kind to your mummy! x

Tomsmummy- oh hun, hope things are less stressy for you soon.

Love to all, sorry gotta dash.

Ta so much for packing and movign wishes.

Got good weekends planned?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - We are taking Agatha to see Father Christmas at Willows Farm on Sunday, I think I am far more excited than she is!  That's all we have planned for the weekend.

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Oink and tomsmummy good to hear from you hope things in your lives settle down soon  

Charlie I hoe move is going well and you are not to stressed with it all - you don't sound it.

Minkey the farm sounds great I don't have anything like round by me

Weekend plans? well I am meant to being going out with some girlfriends on saturday night - if I have the energy then hope to take boys swimming on sunday but Ryan has a cold so not so sure.
Then I am working sunday night which should be fun as its a new ann summers customer  

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie - hope all goes well with the packing..must be very hard to leave all those memories behind 

plans for the weekend, well its a busy busy one littlie and i are having a girls night in tonight as dh is on his xmas do (dressed as batman ) he's staying out the night too, not overly imprssed by that but I'm making him pay me back in massages 
littlie has a birthday party tomoz, then on sun we are seeing my bro..he's only seen littlie once so far..and in the afternoon we're meeting the whole foster famliy for a walk..we will get to see littlies baby bro too ssh dont tell the SW's 

i've finally started my shopping went late shopping last night..i will get some on the interent but i wanted to have a good mooch beforehand. 
i was a bad girl this morning..Clarks were having a sale..so i got littlie some new shoes..her feet have grown but we do have already a pair in her new size which the FM had bought in a sale ahead of time, but am not overkeen on the style..so decided to get what I wanted... who can pass up half price shoes eh? i've confessed to dh and he was ok..i did point out once again that he's having a nice night out tonight 
i've started on the washable nappies today  so far so good..she looks soooo cute in them, i love em  lets see what i'm saying in a weeks time when i cant get them dry quick enough  (no tumble drier)

have good weekends everyone 

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ooohh didn't know Clarks were having a sale   the boys need some shoes well maybe not need 

Ryan isn't well today but I have no idea what is wrong and nothing is working os taking him to the doc's later I don't want to waste there time but I am at the ned of my tether

love to all


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Donna - I hope Ryan is feeling better?

KJ - don't blame you about the shoes, I have confessed previously on here that Agatha's shoe collection rivals Imelda's!!

Agatha loved seeing Father Christmas, although she did ask him for a cow for Christmas    We will have a bigger garden in our new house but that might be pushing it   

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol at agatha asking for a cow...i think it was Mollys niece who asked santa for a slug a couple of years ago  

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning!!

Sorry been awol... life is sooooo busy lately. Daisy is fab but very demanding at the moment. Thinks she's having a growth spurt as i can't keep up with her feeding. Actually ran out of milk yesterday.. she would not stop screaming till we fed her some aptamil. Felt awful that i couldn't feed her myself.. looks like she's hungry again this morning    Mind you my sil (not the one you've met) made me feel awful the other night when i told her about the late bottle feed. Told me that it's an excuse to give up and that i'm wrong!! Was really upset after!! Went to the b'f support group at the hospital yesterday and the midwife there was lovely and said that i can give her 1/2/3 bottle if i need too... The most importnat thing is to look after myself so that the milk i do give her is nice and creamy!!  

Hopefully things will settle down today and she'll be satisfied with just her bedtime bottle!!  Sorry about the moan...

Love to all
me xx

ps shoe shopping is always fun!!

pps lol at Agatha and the cow!! x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Starr - don't beat yourself up. What you are giving is all a benefit to her. Drink tons and tons of water and eat loads! Rest as much as poss and it will take a few days for your milk supply to meet her demands so just get her on you as often as poss and it will pick up to her demands. It isn't easy and you have to do what is right for you. Your supply is bound to keep going while you are doing this massive amount of early feeding and many woman bf 2-3 feeds with rest as bottles for months and months. The body is an amazing thing! You can try expressing to up your supply too. Remember there is always milk there you just sometimes have to give it time to build up.
Keep strong and keep up the fab work you are a magnificent mum and Daisy knows it!

Lots of love to you, Charlie.

Hello all! 
V sorry for lack of presence on here. Not sure what is going on with move at mo, some **** at the end of the chain is acting up so no xchange thus far, pray it happens today! Need to get into our rented and get everyone else moved too, all others in chain (except mr nastypants) are all packed and camping on sofabeds in houses full of boxes ready for the off, us included.    it sorts soon. Sorry me winge  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Good luck Charlie, I know how stressful it can all be!  Looks like we won't exchange before Xmas now, legal people too slow, so frustrating!

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all

Hope you are all well and babes are to 

Everyone ready for christmas then      

Minkey -     to the legal people - and we pay them so much as well

Starr - Hope you are ok, you have done so well with the B/F I didn't get this far, infact I didn't get very far at all as Megan would never latch on, so I had to express for her, and that only lasted about 6 weeks as it was a killer.  Agree with everything that Charlie has said

Donna - How are you doing Hun?

KJ - How's the christmas shopping going?  Have you started yet?  Would just like to say have finished mine and all wrapped as well !  Sorry     

Candy - How are you and your gorgeous boys?

Kelly - How are you feeling Hun?  Keep meaning to text you but just never seem to find the time at the moment

Big hello to everyone else that I have missed

All is good here, met up with my Homestart volunteer today and she is lovely (Kelly throughly recommend you get in contact with them!)  Mine lives just around the corner and has a little one as well so will be bringing her round as it will be someone for Megan to play with as well.  We are all off to Homestart Christmas party tomorrow which is being held at our local big soft play area - father christmas will be there, presents for the kids, food etc, and it doesn't cost us a penny!

Been back to the Dr again today, all ok there, aiming now for a return to work at the end of January, but only only reduced hours for a while 

Blimey think I have excelled myself tonight !!!!!

Time for dinner!!!

Love to you all

xxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

So tired tonight as boys ahd xmas party today at playgroup and then it was neices 10th birthday so we went to see her tonight. all in all boys have been very excited today but it was so nice seeing them smile all day.

I will be back tomorrow for a longer post

Moomin - thats great news about returning to work the news meds are obviously helping   so pleased for you

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all

Charlie poor you what a pain, really hope things get moving ( excuse the pun) for you really soon.

Minkey sounds like you had a great time at willows, we are finding it hard to get there these days now Tom's at school.

Starr you are doing great, bf is not as easy as you imagine. I really struggled to make enough milk and had to top up with a bottle after each feed!! Wish I had asked you guys as Charlies advice seems great.

Moomin wow I am impressed at your organisation for Xmas and glad to hear you sounding better and able to return to work. 

Well I have finally got enough people for my toddlers art group and have started a waiting list, yipee! have put my tree up and finsihed my shopping, just lots of wrapping to do now.  Big hello to all not mentioned xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ugh charlie what a mare, you whinge away..heres a wallop for mr **** to get him moving  

mooms - you're sounding much more positive YAY    to your shopping..hmm not quite there yet! just getting the cards done 

tomsmummy - great you have enough for your craft group..when does it start - new year? recomend library for craft books to give some extra ideas...

starr -   to your sil, you are doing just fine..just make sure you are eating enough 

donna - glad you've had a nice day afetr a rew rough ones..sometimes it helps to be ultra busy 

jo - was just watching the news and saw soldiers arriving in cardiff and thought of your bro..was he amongst todays? i looked out in case 3 small triplets meeting their uncle might have made a stir 

candy your quiet  hope all ok  

busy busy here..toddlers xmas party tomoz and another on mon! expecting 'surprise' sw visit tomoz or thurs too   meeting littlies foster family on sun went well, she loved seeing the daughters again and also loved her bro..of course she doesnt understand its her bro but she was really cute saying 'allo' and waving in his face and really interested in him ccoing back at her. he's rather cute 

right bedtime..in thermals, man isnt it cold brrrr 
love to all

kj x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello,

Sorry its been ages since I've been on! I haven't had a chance to read through any posts either! The kids have been a bit full on over the last few weeks due to a mixture of colds, teething and injections. We are slowly getting there now though, thankfully.

How are you all? Is everyone ready for Christmas or shouldn't I ask?

Liz
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

hello everyone,

Sorry I'm not getting on much at the mo - have been reading but no time to post as work is manic.

Starr - Just wanted to say that with Lola i managed to bf exclusively for first 8 weeks but she fed all evening (4-12) and screamed if she was off the boob. I expressed etc to try to keep up with her but was exhausted and finally gave up after a week of no sleep when she was in hospital and topped her up with Aptamil. Giving her a bottle a day worked fine for us and she was a much happier baby (although eventually as she grew we started 2 then 3 to keep up with her). Don't beat yourself up and don't listen to little miss "oh I had so much milk I had to use the rest to make rice pudding" - we can't all be so productive.

Charlie - Here's another   to Mr Nastypants. Hope things get going soon.

Moomin -   to you for being so organised. Glad you are sounding more positive hon - it's good to have you back.

Magpie - good to see you hon. Hope your little cherubs are doing better.

KJ - Sounds like you had a lovely visit with the FCs and how sweet of littlie with her little bro. Hope the "surprise" visit goes well.

Tomsmummy - Glad the art class is going ahead. Hope it is fun and not too stressful.

Donna - Glad you had a good day with the boys. Christmas parties are such good fun - even if they don't know what is going on.

Minkey -   to rubbish solicitors. Hope they get their finger out soon.

Kelly - How are you hon? 

Jo and Candy - Hope things are ok with you.

All good here. Lola is being a star and loving all the Christmas decorations and I am so excited - such a big kid. Only 13 sleeps to go!

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya!

Minkey - booohiss to your nastypants solicitor! What a pain in bum! So you not up to these parts for a few more weeks then? Is it ok at your parents still? You all Ok? 

KJ - sounds soooo lovely to be partying with littlie and time at fc sounds so fab! got all littlies chrimble pressies then? dead exciting or what?! First christmas as a family hun!! wee hee!

Magpie - fab to hear from you and get well wishes to your lil ones. Blooming teeth - nasty! Injections and colds too - errr! Hope things improve soon.

Jo - how are you and all your lovelies?

Starr - hope things are ok with you. Keep up the fab work.

Doods - marvellous to hear from you. soz work is so manic. Fellow excited Chrimble person!! How's the shopping going? You got your decorations up? Is lola ok with not pulling tree over? Dh bit concerened if we get a real one at new house madam will go - lights  - and go get um!! I think prickles on tree with deter myself   . So what are you up to for xmas, home or out to family?

Moomin - great to hear from you. Fantastic news to be heading back to work in Jan! These surestart/homestart events you go to sound fab - are they just in your area? Where did you find out about them? What others are you off to? how was the party?

Tomsmummy - so pleased classes are getting off the ground, so exciting! You sound very busy, how's it all going?

Candy - hun you ok?

Oink - how ya doing?

Donna - how are you all? ready for chrimble?

Kelly - how are you hun?

Well it nearly went T*ts up but somehow we are still all on and have exchanged but with a completion post xmas. We are moving to rented next week, get keys saturday!! No internet till in there early next week and BroadBand and Phone off here tomorrow so enjoy the peace of no me for a few days   ! Nearly completed shopping yipppeeeee!! 

Take care, happy shopping, good weekends and lots of love,
Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Charlie - Put the decoration up last weekend and Lola loves them but has been very good with the tree and hasn't even touched it (so far   ).

Enjoy putting your decorations up in the new (temporary) house.



D x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

We are off for two nights (without Agatha!) to a wedding in Shropshire, so have a good weekend everyone!

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Minkey sounds fab have a great time


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I think I'm drowning in a sea of peppa pig!!!

I have been so busy, work seems to be ruling my life at the mo and we have stopped Myles having a sleep in the day, so all together we are much busier than planned. It means that the minute Myles' head hits the pillow, he's asleep but its hard work to get there.

As for christmas shopping, I need to stop buying for Myles now and think about other people.

Minkey - I hope you had some quality 'you' time! We have had a few nights away and really enjoyed ourselves, hope you did too!

Doods - we taught Myles to blow on the tree last year, he thought the lights were hot, so we didn't tell him otherwise. It isn't having the same effect this year!

Charlie - I'm glad things are working out for you, eventually. We are moving in the new year, hopefully, I'll ask for hints and tips from you. I can't believe you have nearly finished buying pressies with everything else thats going on, I'm jealous! Florida was excellent thanks, a very busy first week while my mum was there but saw everything. I loved busch gardens, seeing the animals roaming together was excellent. The rides were pretty scary though, I've lost my nerve a bit since having Myles.

KJ - I love reading your stories, you sound like you are having so much fun. I get tearful at christmas too, all of my past christmas memories and magic I think. I can't wait to see Myles' face when he opens his pressies.

Magpie - it sounds like you have your hands full but I'm sure you are coping really well.

Star - whatever you do re: breastfeeding is right, you are the only one that is there when things are getting a bit heated and Daisy is demanding more and more. You are her mum and will only ever do what is best for her.

Jo - how are thing? I keep trying to persuade my brother to take your girls out for a walk to give you a bit of a break (as he lives in Cardiff) but he doesn't seem to take up the offer!!

Moomin - I'm so glad you are feeling a bit better, once I made the decision to go back to work, things seemed to get a bit easier. I knew it had to happen at some point and saw it as a break away from the madness at home. It was hard to start with but I soon got used to it.

Tomsmummy - I wish we lived close enough to be on your waiting list, we love art

Kelly - how are things?

Candy - how are you hun?

If I have missed anyone, Hi and I hope you are ok.
Blimey this is the longest post for ages, peppea pig is on so a bit of peace to myself!

We went to Chester Zoo on Thursday, I loved it but Myles was more interested in the puddles, gates, doors that open when he shouted at them and his dinner!!! My mum took him to a farm a few weeks ago and he loved the tractor ride, how the gate opened and closed and the hose pipe. Not sure my boy is going to be a huge animal lover, shame!!

Oh well, off to start the daily glitter play

Lots of love to everyone and sorry if I have mssed anyone out

Take care x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Oink - gliter play sounds interesting   How old is Myles?

What does eveyone have planned for the weekend?
I am working tonight then have a work meeting tomorrow afternoon   I am thinking I may do some painting with the boys this morning - if I  feel brave  

Candy how are you? haven't heard from you in a while?

Christmas is really stressing me out this year I just don't seem to have anytime and I am reallytired. I have MOST of my shopping done but it is all waiting to be wrapped and I still haven't written any cards   

Boys have been an absoulte dream this week   so content and happy its been a lovely week ( apart from me being ill )
I hope there moods continue  

sorry for the brief post but i have ryan on my lap and he wants to type  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Painting was lovely  

Well Its only Callum that has done it so far as I waitied till Ryan was asleep and I hope to do some with Ryan after lunch  
I had hoped that Callum would do lots so I could use them to make christmas cards but he got bored after the first picture/ handprints  
Maybe he wont be an artist, it was so lovely thoguh its the first time he has done painting and at first he looked at me like I was mad.

I am interested to see how Ryan takes to it and if he is any different

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend,

Ryan loved painting and he got far more into it than Callum. He made a right mess everywhere (luckily the paint easily comes off with a wet wipe) he loved exploring teh texture and get stuck in  
Just shows how different the boys are its so nice they are different and have different interests. Callum prefers to play with his cars, while Ryan prefers messy and physical activities

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Donna sounds like you're really enjoying the boys lately..painting sounds fun!! We went to a baby club this week and did xmas cards with D's footprint on.. so sweet!!

Moom glad you're getting a bit of help and are feeling upto thinking about going back to work. I know that when i was off last year for a few weeks after my ivf/mc i dreaded going back.. but once i got there is wasn't that bad xx

Oink/Charlie thanks for the advice and the confidence boost re the b/f.. it seems to have sorted itself out now.. needed to adjust to her growing and realise she needs more.. 2 boobs not 1 now!  Am feeling more confident again now xxx

KJ.. hope you've enjoyed Littlies parties.. How was the 'surprise' sw visit??

Love to everyone else

Have had a better end to my week..  met up with 3 of the girls from antenatal at a local baby club.. was really nice to compare notes etc.. we're going to the xmas party next week!!  Got loads to do before xmas..

Happy shopping all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a quick note to let you know that I havent dropped off the face of the earth, we have had computer problems, we ended up having to buy a new screen.  Anyway im back on line now, I havent got time to read through all the posts that I have missed now but hopefully when the gang have gone to bed about 8.30 I will try to catch up with all that I have missed.

Love to all

Jo
x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Right im back to try and catch up with you all.

Starr - I cant believe the comments from your SIL.  People like this make me so annoyed, its your body and your baby you are the only know who knows Daisy inside out, your her mum and you know whats best.  I think that you are right to give her the bottle feed at night if its what she needs.  Hope you didnt take her comments to heart.  You are doing a fantastic job and Daisy is obviously thriving.

Donna - Sounds like you have been having lots of fun with the boys recently, im glad they are being good for you.  I cant wait until my three are a bit older and their personality shows a bit more.

Oink - Its really hard when you are trying to stop them from having an afternoon nap isnt it.  Poor thing Owen really missed his for the first couple of weeks but he soon got used to it and he would then sleep an extra hour in the morning.  Where does your brother live in Cardiff?  If a strange man knocks on my door asking for my kids I will know you send him! 

Minkey - Hope you have a lovely weekend in Shropshire, enjoy your "me" time.

Charlie - Hope the move into your temporary home went smoothly.  Have you finished your shopping now?

Magpie - Sorry to hear that the children haven't been well.  I can totally sympathise, we have all had colds here and the girls are teething.  Hope they are better soon.

KJ - Yes my brother was in that clip you saw but I didnt take the girls to meet him.  He had a really busy week lots of meeting and greeting.  He is home properly today hopefully he wont be going anywhere else for a long time, its nice to know that he is home safe.  He has only seen the girls once since they were born as he left in May and they were born in June, he saw them last weekend very briefly so we are having a big family get together tomorrow up my mums for lunch so he can see them properly then.  How did surprise s/w visit go.  How was the toddlers xmas party?  Owen has his on Wednesday in school.  I was naughty in Clarks too, got owen 2 pairs in sale and I was looking at baby shoes but thought I might as well put that off for as long as possible, shoe bill is going to be massive when all three are walking!!!


Moomin - Lovely to hear you sounding much better, glad that you get on with your homestart lady, I wish there was one in my area.  Good news that your planning on returning to work in Jan.  Im not too bad at the moment, had a bit of a wobble last weekend but seem to be ok this week.  I do feel like its a big black cloud looming over me ready to pour down any minute but i think im coping at the moment.  The hardest thing for me is when DH is working days and I have to get the girls up and get owen to school by 9.  Its really tough going, i cant wait until they can hold their bottles themselves, will make it so much easier.

Kelly - How are you and those two little cuttie pies.  How are you feeling?  WHen is your next scan, are you going to find out the "flavour".

Hi to everyone else I have missed, hope you are all ok.  Im not too bad, glad to be back on line.  I should be watching the x factor final considering there is a welshie in the final but I just cant be bothered.  Girls are doing really well, Kerys is out of her boots, I took them off her the other evening and all her little feet were swollen and sore so I thought its only 10 days until she gets out of them properly so i decided to do it a little earlier, she still wears them to bed though.  Her feet are absolutely tiny about the length of my little finger and where she was in plaster I have noticed that her toe next to her big toe is raised higher than the rest, I think the plasters may have squashed them, i feel so guilty i hope it corrects itself once she starts walking.  Owen is sooooo excited its amazing, he keeps asking me how many sleeps until santa comes!  He is so funny we were around his nans the other day and she has a little stocking with a reindeer poking out of the top, she said look at rudolph owen.  Owen said "nanny you are so silly thats not rudolph because he hasnt got a red nose its blitzen!  I couldnt stop laughing!

Anyway I had better be off,  speak to you all soon.

Jo
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Charlie, many thanks for you message hun, didn't know this thread existed, and I've been using ff for ages now  

Looking forward to getting to 'know' you all

scousmeouse
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

scousemouse - congratulations on your BFP!!!  How fab to have another blue line!  We have a list of everyone on the thread, so if you give me your EDD I can add you on - welcome!

Diamond - welcome & congratulations too!!  Wow triplets!  I will add you to the list in a moment!

Had a lovely weekend at the wedding - even had half a glass of mulled wine to treat myself     Back now to a busy week of potty training & present wrapping!

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

*BUMPS* 

Jed - EDD 23/01/08
Anne-Marie - EDD
Appleton79 - EDD 16/03/08
smcc - EDD 04/04/08
Minkey - EDD 07/04/08
Doods28 - EDD 28/04/08
CandyKidd - EDD
Scousemouse - EDD 23/06/08

*BABIES 
January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Scouse Mouse - Congratulations on your BFP.  Welcome to the thread.

Diamonds - As you will see from my ticker, I had triplets from IUI in June.  If you have any questions fire away.  I TOTALLY sympathise with how your feeling at the moment, I felt like I was going to burst the weekend before my C Section. How many weeks are you now?

Minkey - Hope you had a good time and enjoyed your mulled wine.  Good luck for the potty training and present wrapping.

I had a nice day, very emotional reunion with my brother.  Told me lots of stories that would have scared me to death had I known when he was out there.  I stupidly asked him how many times he had been shot at, he said every single time we left camp!  He also decided to tell us that whilst he was over there he was walking in front of convoys looking for bombs!  Oh my god that has to be one of the most dangerous jobs in the army.  Thank god he is back safe!

Anyway im going to bed now, 

Jo
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

xx Diamonds xx said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am pregnant with triplets from iui  my first iui bfn my 2nd iui bfn my 3rd bfp
> i have tried for a baby for 10 years lost 5 babys at 2 mths over the years
> so feel blessed to be given this wonderfull pregnancy


Welcome aboard Diamonds - Wow another set of triplets - that's 3 sets this year 
as Jo said she had triplet girls in June and Appleton is due in March 
Do you know what you are having ??

Anyway love to all - Sickly house here    AGAIN   
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi,

Thank you for the warm welcome  

Minkey my EDD is 23rd June 2008   , have had two scan so far, 1 @ 7 weeks and 1 @ 10 weeks, have bboked myself a private reassurance scan too, Saturday 22nd Dec  

Diamonds - WOW triplets   congratulations!!!

nickjoanneowen - so pleased your brother is back safe and sound.  My hubbie was in the army for years, when we first started going out and I used to panic everytime I heard the words 'Birtish Soldier killed' on the news.  He was medically discharged a good few years back and I'm so glad.

Off to do some work before my boss catches me on here  

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Had a great first morning with the potty - no accidents at all, so really pleased - I hoped thre would be an advantage to waiting so long   

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hmm I spoke way to soon with the potty training, it all went downhill from yesterday morning & we have had no success since, she is just refusing to sit on the potty and we are having a constant battle (we are both very stubborn!) but i don't want to give in, she is nearly 3 years old for goodness sake, all her friends are long out of nappies - anyone got any suggestions?  I have tried persuasion, bribes, begging, lots of positive praise when required, not making a fuss over the accidents.  Not sure what else to do - my poor Mum's carpet is taking a real puddle beating......


Minkey


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello my lovelies!  Well it's flippin ages since I've had a chance to come on FF and I've been wondering how you all are at this exciting time of year.

Welcome to the newbies and great to see that everyone is more or less bobbing along ok.  We are fine, the boys are doing very well and cheeky as ever.

Latest milestones are potty training, which I started about 6 weeks ago.  Oliver cracked it straight away and has done absolutely brilliantly but Robin still refuses to poo on the potty (sorry tmi) so it's either messy trousers or else he waits until he's in his nappy at bedtime    Still, patience patience!

We've still been having nightmares getting the boys to sleep at night - they mess around reading each other stories, singing songs and then it escalates into jumping into each others' beds until someone gets hurt or fed up..... Anyway, I've found that by stopping Oli's nap during the day, he is much better at sleeping at night so fingers crossed we have cracked it.  Absolute bliss to have them both asleep by 7.30pm, you have no idea!

Hope you are all getting fixed for xmas - I took today off work just so I could get the chance to wrap presents so I'm glad I've got that done, but there is still tonnes to do.  We have both our families coming to us for xmas    so it's going to be a bit mental, but everyone will love seeing the boys get excited about xmas.  They are totally into it this year - loving the xmas tree and learning all about santa.

Ok must stop waffling and catch up with all the posts.  Hope you all have a lovely xmas
xxx 
Kirsty


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I need some help with potty training too, Myles is refusing to sit on the potty.

He is ok if he's got no clothes on, ish, but pants or trousers on and he's soaked. Won't even abmit that he's wet!

Morgan - we have cut Myles' daytime sleep out too, isn't it wonderful to have them asleep at a reasonable time?! I'm sure you are doubley relieved (if that makes sense)

We have been given some reindeer dust from nursery to sprinkle outside our frontdoor to help the reindeer to find our house, I blubbed when I read it, its so cute.

Myles is moving to the next room after christmas, we had a lovely progress report from the girls, they said he is fearles!! It was lovely to read how he is with someone else.

What have you all got planned for your little ones for chrismas eve bedtime? We have the reindeer dust to sprinkle, a nice glittery bath bomb from the lush shop and them some reindeer pyjamas. And then hopefully an early night, so I can wrap all of his presents.

Hope you are all ok

Oink x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink - not sure I can help you, we are having a better day today, I have now worked out that she needs to wee about every 2 hours so I have to use some sort of bribery at that point to get her onto the potty & wee, if I achieve this (not always) we are accident free.  So far I have bribed using chocolate, sugar mice, stickers, magazines, a walk with Granny, sellotape (odd I know but she is very partial!).  This is fine but I can't keep doing this until she is 18 - wonder when she will ask to go herself?!?  Agatha also refuses to sit on the potty - only the bribes work, and even then not always.  This only applies to wees - all poos have been in her lunchtime or nighttime nappy   Good luck, this has to be one of the most stressful things I have done so far with her!! xx

PS Hi Morgan fab to hear from you x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya peeps
minkey - keep going hun, you will get there i promise, its hard but suddenly she'll do it. bribery is great..just make her keep working for them..and string it out a bit..like make a ladder/train/'whatever would turn her on' picture and she can one sticker for each success and when she gets to the top of the ladder/last carriage she gets *whatever* (agree that at the start ) start off by making it say only 5 stickers so she acheives it easily, next one make it 10 rungs/carriages etc etc. hope that makes sense 
poos nearly always take longer than wees...

lovely to see you morgan, glad the boys and you are well

oink - we have reindeer pj's here too..specially for xmas eve 

welcome scousemouse..wow triple surprise    hope scan goes well  

jo - glad your bro is back safe and sound. hope you've got the MIL mare sorted?

charlie - hope the move went well and you're all settled in for xmas

candy - missing you 

starr - all set for daisys first xmas 

all fine here tho am an emotional taut wire..you know what a fan i am of xmas, NOT, well i thought i'd override it this year but just still feeling rather negative, just think this year has taken its toll on my emotional health, I'm ok, just wrung out and lacking the xmas oomph..last xmas was horrible after having Caleb put to sleep and i cant stop thinking about that, and this year has been bloody challenging until the last few months, i think its just all caught up with me. yes i've got a sparkle there that isnt usually and when i look at littlie enchanted by the twinkling lights on our tree and saying 'ooh-ahh' its lovely  i know xmas morning will be magical but i fear i may be in tears alot too  ho hum
littlie is sickening for something again but seems to be keeping on top of it, just temp and off her food a bit, and dodgy nappies. if she's not better tomoz i'll pop to the docs to just make sure....

right dh has made me a curry bless him..he's finished work for xmas, so nice to have him around..might wrap up some pressies this eve if i can muster the energy...

love to all

kjx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry haven't been around much, just seem to be so busy all of the time at the moment. Megan is keeping me on my toes!!!!!

Hope to be going back to work at the end of next month, I am finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel - and it has been one hell of a journey - not one that I would wish on my worst enemy (well may be!) I am on loads of medication now, but to be honest I don't care as long as I am getting the old me back.

Will promise to try and post more after christmas when hopefully things calm down a bit.

Have had some fab afternoons with my Homestart Volunteer - she has been a godsend - and have only seen her twice - but has made one hell of a difference.

Just got one more thing to say and that is :

*MERRY CHRISTMAS

AND A 

HAPPY NEW YEAR

TO YOU ALL

XXXX*​
        ​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - thanks for the advice - I am feeling more positive about it today - probably because as of tomorrow I have DH around for 5 days to help me out! Wow, I never thought it would be so stressful!

Moomin - soooooooo pleased to hear you are feeling abit better x

We are off to the in-laws tomorrow so won;t be around for a few days so:-


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Will do my best to catch up, even if I can hardly open my eyes, dark this morning isn't it ! we had friends stay over last night, so Jacob was in Lucas room and Lucas in with us, he slept really well considering its a travel cot and he could reach the sides and scrape his nails along the material at will ;o)

Both boys are fabulous thanks, Lucas is a little dream such a smiler and Jacob has almost craked the gentle brother routine.  Jacob gets bad excma type cheeks in this weather which he scratchs till it bleeds, so not taken him to park etc for last weeek or so, to clear it up, will use vaseline in future, which he enjoys wiping off, anyone else's little ones suffer/tips ?

Good luck on the potty training guys, i know we are not ready to do it, but when we do that will be it, no nappies in day time at all, so great Minkey that DH is now off for a bit and that you are trying to crack it before new bubs arrives, as it will be so much easier with just one set of nappies and getting past that stage of being stuck in the toilet 24/7, as Kim says she will crack it soon, i am the only mum of my group not to do it and even the kiddies, that I thought no way were they ready, after a few weeks of being asked if they wanted to go and just plonked down, now ask !!!

Good luck too Oink, maybe hes best going straight to the toilet ? we also have raindeer dust, although I think it may just be porride in a pretty bag  love the idea of a glittery bath bomb 

Morgan, i feel for you getting boys down at night, jacob always goes hyper after his bath, hope that things improve x

welcome to anyone i have missed an love and best wishes for the best christmas ever guys

Candy x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

just trying to wish you all a very special christmas and 2008 xXx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

huray hurray it let me post...not gong to push my luck and type a long post...but at least you know I'm still here and thinking of you all xXx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Boys have colds and are teething today, what timing   just put them down for a sleep full with calpol hoping they will be better tomorrow

Incase I don't get a chance again to log on I hope everyone one of you have a peacefull and funfilled christmas and we can all look forward to a fab 2008 for us all    

Donna x x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

[fly]      [/fly]
*Happy Christmas everyone!! *

lots of love
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver
xxxx
[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello everyone!

Broadband back on today yippeee so can read back as soon as chrimble over!
*
HAPPY CHRISTMAS *

Hope you all have a smashing day and all babies and adults are well enjoy santa's gifts and sleep well!

Much love and seasonal best wishes,

Charlie  xxx

PS We have a walker!! She started toddling last weekend - magic moments


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Scousemouse - glad you found us and once again congrats!

Morgan - fab to have you back with us and hope potty training goes well from here onwards!

Minkey - hope agatha falls in love with that potty and all goes well! When are you joining me here then?!

NL - great to hear from you.

Candy - hope all is good for you, good to hear from you.

Moomin  

Looby   

KJ -   hope littlies first xmas with you is fab and takes some of the pain away. 
Thanks for asking, we are settling in well, DH has done his back in big time and with MS & Arthritis not in a good way! Still got to move our office too on Thursday & Fri so hope he improves poor love - he's moaning lots  !!!
Iduna is loving new home, few wakings in night but another premolar looks close so may be sommat to do with it too! She started walking last week - so so magic we are loving her smiles of achievement, bless!

Love to all I've missed but have a wonderful Christmas!

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you all a Very Happy Christmas and a Happy New Year. I hope everyone has had a great time with their little ones.

Tom has broken my power lead for laptop so just a quickie as need to save battery.

HAPPY NEW YEAR XXX


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Hope you all had a fab xmas.Sorry I didnt get chance to log on before to wish you all a merry one.Ours was lovley apart from me and Oli being ill but hey ho    Babies had their first ever xmas dinner and loved it. Im strugglin at the mo cos Im getting bigger,pushing the pushchair knackers me out especially now Harry and Lilly are getting bigger .Cant stop peeing and every bone in my body aches,moan over shoot me now  

We have got our 20week scan on Monday and we are hoping to find out the sex .Must admit I feel like I havent seen m/w etc for ages so Im really hoping all is ok.Have not felt lots of movement yet so that worries me a little too(paranoia) I will pop on after the scan to let you know how it goes.

Charlie-yey you have got a walker,how fab hun.

Moomin-you ok chuck??

Hows everyone else doing

Sorry I dont get fivemins to post lately,think I am gonna ask my health visitor about the home start help cos I get no tome to d the little jobs around the house and its doing my head in.

Anyway must go and wee again   

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone had a great christmas espcially all those who were having 'first christmas'
KJ, Star I hoep you had a great tiome with little and Daisy. Can't wait to hear all about it

Candy how was Lucus's first Christmas?

We had a lovely few days apart from me waking up with a nasty cold on christmas day and it just wont shift so I am still feeling rotten 
The boys got some lovely presenst and we still haven't played with all teh new things

Jo, I hope owen and the girls had a great christmas? how was MIL?

Kelly, glad to hear you had a nice christmas sorry you are finding things hard right now hopefully the homestart thing can help, or have you treid your local college they may have students that can come and do a placement with you for an extra pair of hands?
DH and I are talking about trying for more btu I am not sure how I would cope with the boys and being pregnant. Don't get me wrong I do want more but not sure whether to try now or wait a while

Moomin so glad you are feeling so much better and stronger  did you have a nice christmas?

Minkey and Charlie I hope the house moving is going smoothly

I have decided I need to crack this waking up early for milk thing as the boys woke again at 3.30 and I just can't cope anymore (being ill doesn'y help) I am just so tired!
Al I want is the boys to sleep 7-7 or even 7-6 they go to bed no trouble at all and alwasy have done so I guess I am lucky there but they don't seem able to sleep straight though and have milkl at 6 they wake for it around 4/5 have the nilk then go back to sleep till 6 leaving DH and me shattered 

starting from tomorrow I am going to only give them water until 6am with the hope they will learn that they wont get anything so what is the point of waking so early. Am I being realistic do you think this will work? what if the are genuinly hungry and I am depriving them?
Any advice welcomed

Hello to anyone missed and Happy new year

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi guys hope you have all had wonderful Christmas's, both our boys haven't been on top form and Lucas is currently really suffering with a cold and throat, he can't hardly cry, poor little mite.

Donna by the boys age they really don't need milk during the night they can go a good 12 hours, i know my Jacob still woke around 4am till he was 14months, but he was breast fed and as soon as I stopped breast feeding him, he slept through till anything from 6 to 7 i think, you won't be starving them honey, i reckon water will do the trick, or even maybe leave a cup of water in cot incase thirsty ?.. I can totally sympathise with you on the lack of sleep, its a complete killer, Lucas is waking so much at the moment, hoping the transition to protein foods will help when hes 6months, but recently hes always got a cold or something so just not sure whats the norm anymore, would be happy to settle back to 2 wakes anight, as currently I am awalking zombie.

We had a lovely Christmas thanks Donna, at least the morning with the boys opening gifts, the rest of the day and boxing day was a chore, but then I do find Christmas people never seem to go home ! it goes on and on and on and on.... was so glad to take down the decs yesterday, although Jacob wasn't that happy he would like a Christmas tree all year long 

How was everyone elses ?

Louby you guys all feeling better ?

Starr how was Daisys Christmas and KJ, we need the low down !!!

Kelly hope scan goes well

Charlie how magical to be walking over Christmas

Morgan, bet the boys were really into Christmas this year

Love to all not mentioned, I really must get ar se in gear Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ggrrr Just written a post but then Ryan pressed something and I lost it  

Candy sorry to hear that Lucus is ill I hope he gets well soon. Callum and Ryan seem to be getting my cold/ or maybe they are teethign who knows  

I am glad I am not the only one glad to see the back of christmas, it was just so busy I was glad when it was over so I could enjoy some time with the boys and there new toys

I am going to go with the water tonight as deep down I know I am not starving them but ti will be a shock to them to not get the milk as it is now a routine  
They only take about 5oz before bed so I tried to get them to take more in teh hope this would help so they now have some milk befroe bath time then the rest after which means they take about 7oz now but that made no difference to them waking up 
I think we will have a rough few night as I ma sure they will scream in protest to the water

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I reckon you are right Donna the older they get the more head strong they get, but stick with it remember new year new regime, good luck x  You can tell me the same when I start trying to wean Lucas off nighttime feeding, as currently if I just get him back to sleep, he will wake 30mins later and so on, so hes still ending up having 2 big feeds at night arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the joys of motherhood, i just keep telling myself how fast time flys and what seems like forever now, will be a distant memory soon


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello and a belated Merry Christmas....  

Hope you all had a fab xmas!!

Been so hectic that i've not had chance to post for ages... We had a lovely xmas and little Daisy has been spoilt rotten. She's had some fab pressies.. including a beautiful hand made ragdoll from my Sil.. named Libby.  She also got loads of clothes (not to mention what i bought her in the next sale 2 days ago!!) lovely toys.. esp a winnie the pooh lullaby bear which she loves.. ta deb xx and some nice keepsakes. I did ok too!!

Been out looking for a new car today.. me, daisy, bugaboo and bags + mini are not a good fit, been putting it off as i love my car but needs must. Been looking at a Honda CR-V  any feedback??

Shes been lovely lately.. sleeping from 12 ish till about 6.30.. Dh been doing the last feed so i've been going to bed a bit earlier and getting some more sleep.. mind you still feel knackered!!  Still keeping up the breastfeeding apart from that last feed at 11ish,, seems a bit easier again now!!

DH is hanging around to use the computer so must dash. Sorry no personals.. Will try and catch up soon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

We had a good Christmas here too - Agatha got so excited when she found her stocking full of presents in the morning, it was so sweet.  She got totally spoilt overall, although we didn't really buy her much as we want to get a climbing frame type thing once we move house.

Today we went to Whipsnade Zoo - it was freezing but we had a good time wrapped up warm!

Got the contract paperwork through so really hoping we can exchange when the solicitors get back from their hols next week.

Got half the potty training totally cracked now but she is not so good with the poo's (sorry TMI!)  I think she has abit of a fear of doing them in the potty or on the loo - I have read it can be a problem.  So we are still try to encourage her with lots of praise & the odd bribe, I think it will just take longer.  Still I am really pleased at how well she is doing overall, it was so stressful at first.

Getting a real bump now which is fab but I had forgotten how heavy you start to feel!

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry i didnt get around to wishing everyone a happy christmas, hope you all had lovely times.  Its another flying visit im afraid, however I will be back tomorrow with gossip of how i spent my christmas day with MIL!!!  Watch this space.

Jo
x

PS new pics in my gallery


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy new year me lovlies !!!



Our scan went well today,everything looks fine and we are expecting a   girl    . We have a name but gonna keep that quiet   ,feel so lucky and nervous at the same time.  

Had some more good news at the weekend,my SIL told us she is pregnant which is fab as she has been trying for a year and was starting to worry.

Hope everyone is ok??!!

Donna-how did the water go hunAny more thoughts on tryign for a little brother or sister for Callum and Ryan  In my honest opinion life is too short,if you both deffo want another then get cracking babe,you will cope just fine,remember your a mum of twins   

must go

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ps Minkey could you add me to the bumps list please hun,feel ready now   my edd is 17th may

thanks hun


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Happy New Year all!

We have decided that tonights the night that William and Charlotte should sleep in their own room. I have mixed feelings about it, but William is growing out of the moses basket, so it has to be done.

Will let you know how it goes,

Liz
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Congrats on expecting a girl (any hints on the name - just a little one !) - think I read back about you contacting Homestart - DO IT !  can't recommend them enough - they have been fantastic - I know I am one of the very lucky ones to get a volunteer - and very quickly to as only had to wait about 6 weeks, where as others have had to wait 3 -4 months.  If you want any info just shout

Happy new year to everyone - will be back soon

xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck tonight Liz, hope that you don't worry too much and that they have a good nights sleep, with Jacob we put him in his mosses basket into his cot for a few nights in his new room, but with Lucas, we just put him straight in, 2nd babies  

Jacob fell out of his cotbed on christmas eve, so hes now in a bed, bizzarely he cot a duvet etc for christmas, so perfect timing

Glad the scan went well Kelly

KJ hope you all ok x

Star, minkey et all catch up more soon

Happy new year everyone x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone. Hope 2008 brings you all much happiness.

Finally have new power cable so able to catch up. Sounds like you all had a good Christmas.

Kelly great news on expecting a girl, ( I have to say in my experience they are MUCH easier  ) and you will have even numbers, hooray!

Donna how did it go with the water, stick with it as they def shouldn't need milk. 

Candy sorry to hear Lucas isnt well and wishing him a speedy recovery.

Minkey, crikey Whipsnade in December you are very brave it's always freezing there as its on such a hill.

Starr glad to hear Daisy was spoilt.

Jo looking forward to your MIL stories

Lots of love to everyone else

We have had a fun few days we went to a panto yesterday and Tom was called on stage so a very cool moment. Also took them both to the cinema for the first time which was a great sucess. Eyes starting to shut now so don't think I will see new year in this year. Hope everyone is having a good one xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy New Year!!!

New list for 2008 (& Kelly!)

BUMPS                   

Jed - EDD 23/01/08
Anne-Marie - EDD
Appleton79 - EDD 16/03/08
smcc - EDD 04/04/08
Minkey - EDD 07/04/08
Doods28 - EDD 28/04/08
KellyDallard - EDD 17/05/08
CandyKidd - EDD
Scousemouse - EDD 23/06/08

BABIES         
January      
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

February
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

March
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

April
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

May
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard – Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

June
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

July
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06

August
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

September
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

October
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

November
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Congrats on the girl Kelly.. ooh i'll have to sort out all those lovely things you gave us.. hmm and add a few more me thinks!!

Had a good new year last night.. went to BIL's.. got home at 3am!!! D was an angel all night though.. and had an extra long sleep today to Mummy could too!!

Can't believe my bubba is 12 weeks old tommorow!! 

Happy new year to all.       
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps put some new piccies in my gallery x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy new year everyone,

Kelly congratulations on another girl you must be chuffed  

Starr love daisy's new picture I will look in the gallery in a minute  glad you had a good new year

DH and I stayed in last night I cooked a nice meal and I was in bed with a book at 10pm   I am still trying to get over this nasty cold so wasn't feeling at all well

As for the boys I don't think the water is working so any advice is welcomed.
Ryan still wakes at 3.30am   as some water then goes back to sleep (I thought he would find water boring and not wake up  ) but atleast we are only awake for a few mintues.
Callum is sleeping till around 5am which is better but if we give him some water then (aim is to get them both to sleep till 6am) all hell breaks loose! we have laeft him the last couple of mornings but he just cried on and off (waking Ryan) till we get him up at 6am but I don't think we are acheiveing anythign becaseu surelly he just thinks ' well I will cry and someone will come'? its not like he can tell the time and realise we don't go and get him till 6 am!
Any advice?

Donna x x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Happy New Year to everyone. I really hope it sees everyone on FF dreams come true XxXx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I havent been around for a few days, been really busy.  My dog is ill again, she had a tumour removed in September and unfortunately it has come back, the vet says they cant operate again on her so we are sadly going to lose her shortly.  Im really upset she is more than just a dog to us, she was born on the day that I had my first miscarriage and have treated her like a baby since the day we had her so we are all really upset about that.  My christmas was a nightmare, MIL is a MOO  .  She bought owen a bike for christmas and we were all excited to see his face, when we went around to her house to pick him up whilst me and dh were unloading the girls she already gave it to him so we missed the big surprise, that was the start of things, then when we sat down to dinner she was at the table for 20 mins max, she had her starter then when i put her dinner in front of her she said "oh my god who does she think i am" because i gave her too much apparently then 10 mins into dinner she announced that I had given her enough to last 3 days and she was going to take the rest home for tomorrow, she got up and left the table whilst we were still eating our dinner.  This really annoyed me because I spent ages cooking for the sake of 20 mins, she didnt even say thanks, then when it come to present time I had a scruffy box with odd smellies in there and a pair of slippers 2 sizes too small for me!!!

Anyway enough of me.

Donna - Sorry that the water isnt doing any good, I havent got any advice sorry, I just took Owen's bottle off him in the night and he cried for a few nights but soon learnt that it wasnt there.  I know this is useless info for you as to you have two babies in the same room.  Hope it gets better soon.

Starr - Daisey is absolutely gorgeous.  I cant believe that 12 weeks have gone so fast.

Tomsmummy - Glad you all had a good christmas and you are able to use the computer now.  Tom must have been chuffed being called onto the stage

Kelly - Congratulations - Its a girl, how wonderful to have 2 of each, lovely and balanced.  Im so happy for you.

I got to go, Sian is off again - hi to everyone I have missed and Happy New Year to you all.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG jo how rude of MIL   What did DH say about it all?
Did she get the girls anything you didn't say? I hope she did  

Oh my word this afternoon is dragging I am used to DH being home at 3pm but he is back to normal hours working till6 so it feels like a long day today.
Ryan is also being very full on today so that doesn't help, I am just giving him some chill out time in his cot (something he likes do sometimes) so I am hoping that will calm him down.

I have just done Callums foot print in clay we got the set for his birthday but haven't had a chance to do it. It looks amaturish but never mind.
I was hoping that we could put the photo clakrs took of them getting there first shoes but it wont fit so I have taken a new photo of him today.
Just Ryans to do when he gets up although he wont be som easy as he never keeps still 

I will try and post some photos ;ater but I am not that good at it 

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya peeps Happy New Year to you all  

lovely new pics of the girls Jo, what beauties they are    your MIL needs a wallop , how very dare she, what a rude woman..well you have done your bit for her this year, send her somewhere else next year! so sorry to hear about your doggy  

donna - press on with what your doing, it sometimes takes them a few days to get the message, and you may find they do start to take more at bedtime once their body/stomach clocks get used to it.  if you are really dead set on pressing on with no milk ( depends on how patient/determined you are!) then perhaps offer nothing at all to drink..they just get a little pat or stroke and then told to go back to sleep..hmm not sure if that'll work lol. i dunno really, i have experience of your age twins 

daisy looks gorgy too starr, such a scrummy poppet...glad she was a good girl for new year  any luck with the car..was wondering how long you'd cope with the mini..my estate car is always stuffed!! hondas are good solid reliable make but not got any advice on the CR-V..we wanted an Accord but too pricey for us 

charlie - hope dh's back is better. hows that walking coming along - Idunas i mean not Dh's!

kelly ooh another girl how lovely 

minkey any house news yet  how are the poos coming along 

moomin - hows you? gearing up for going back to work? how you feeling about that?

well thats it another xmas all over and done. we did have a lovely family time and i managed to work up a bit of xmas cheer. littlie had a fab time..she was very funny with her stocking..she was on her usual mission to the top of the stairs to go down for breakfast after a passing glance at all our stockings..when i said, 'shall we sit on mummy and daddys bed and see whats inside?' she said 'no'! i managed to persuade her that there might be chocolate in there which of course changed her mind instantly! she then was very excited to see what we all had...

she loved her new wigwam and kept covering herself up with a blanket in it and saying 'nunnight'. apart from that her fav pressie was a  'fifi and the flowertots' musical book which she sings to all the time..gruesome! (the book not her singing!) she also very much likes the 3 little matchbox cars that father christmas bought her...aah the simple things 
her new word is 'heavy' while she's bringing you something, accompanied by an agonised straining sound and face, very funny and had my family in stitches. 
she's started to get very wilful and testing the boundaries which has been a shock as she's been so lovely up till now. she had a couple of truly awful days at the weekend..no idea whether it was teething, (tho no sign of teeth) the result of overdoing too many people/visitors or what but she wouldnt sleep, or do anything except whinge..if she'd had a temp i'd have sworn she was ill but she didnt. by new years eve i was a wreck, knackered and so overtired i couldnt sleep even when dh took over so i could get some kip..but we managed midnight and bubbles (had the neighbours over) and she slept through phew. she's been fab the last couple of days so seems its passed thank god! all the time at the back of my mind i was think oh my god if this is the new littlie, how on earth would i cope with baby bro?  its easy to forget in the middle of bad times that its probably only temporary  having said i am still worried about how i will cope with another so soon and am determined not to let the sw's hurry us along as they seem intent on doing at the mo...

anyways, thats all our news..back to normal now 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wow KJ - I didn't realise you were already in talks about getting little brother! x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All, very sad family here    just had to have our dog put down, DH couldnt face it so unfortunately I had to do it all on my own, anyway love to you all

Jo
x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Jo, So sorry to hear about your dog and that you had to go by yourself. Thinking of u X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hurray it's snowing here and this morning took Thomas sledging for the 1st time in his life....he calls it his sleigh! He's got out again with DH as guessing it will be all gone 2moro. Hope everyone else having some fun in the sun x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello evryone,

Its so cold today and I haven't even been outside

Midland Lass I can't wait to take the boys sledging, we don't get much snow here usually though 

KJ sounds like you had a peacefull christmas, I didn't know you were in talks about lil bro already that is fantastic. SW has obviously seen what fantastic parents you and DH are

Jo  

Minkey, moomin, Charlie, Candy how are you? how was christmas?

Kelly any luck with a buggy yet?

right I have 2 boys hanging off my legs so think its time to get off here  

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw Jo big big     to you all. its just over a year since we had our pup put down and it was truly the worst thing I've ever had to do in my life. the journey there was awful as he thought he was going out somewhere nice and was all excited  we cried like babies for days before and days after so i really know how you feel. poor you going on your own too, thats not nice  at all.
lots of love   

kj x

ps dont you all be getting overexcited re baby bro..he isnt even freed for adoption yet so feet firmly on the ground after last years kerfuffle


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww Jo.. poor you honey..thinking of you xxxx    

KJ ok understood!!  Can we be a little excited  pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaase ??  Have paid a deposit on the CR-V .. am excited but sad to see the mini go.. Should get it in a couple of weeks.. Its not new 2003 but only has 23000 miles on it. Almost a straight swap. 

NL me jealous all we've got down here is very cold rain!!

Ooh dh just in.. will be back xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Im so down, I keep looking at the spot where Tasha used to sleep and keep expecting her to be there.  I know she was only a dog but my god i feel so sad.  I wish I had enough courage to have stayed with her, i feel awfully guilty now that she was on her own when she died.

Got to go


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo - so sorry about your dog  

KJ - promise not to get too excited....!

Hopefully we should exchange contracts on our new house early next week so we will finally know the completion date, ie when we can move in!!! Been with Mum & Dad for 8 weeks now and it's fine but I really want my own house!!!!!

Minkey x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124141.0


----------

